# Likes and Dislikes thread for the Big Reaper, 2016!!!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is where you post your list, maybe remember the post number of it, so you can let your reaper know, and make it easier to update!! 

Remember, make the list as detailed as you can, it really makes it easier for your reaper! example, instead of I like witch items, say I like potion bottles, spell books, figurines, etc! thank you!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LIKES: 

lanterns or lighting for a cemetery
pumpkins . Jackolantern
creepy cloth (it is definetly my Halloween staple) I use it on everything!
things for a cemetery
ghosts
skeletons
black or wilted flowers
spiders
any kind of vintage victorian clothing hats shoes..adult, children baby
white lacey old things..gloves, bonnets, parasol, dresses, hats
black mourning type things to wear..for a skeleton, not me..lol
crows, buzzards, skeleton dogs
bats or a big frog
witch costume
wigs
Halloween ribbon (fat kind they use on wreaths)
Paint (Halloween colors..orange, black, white, yellow) acrylics from Walmart..I use SO MUCH of it!
Vintage dolls..not turned Horror yet..I like them old and cracked and not painted yet!
Thrift store stuff is awesome!
Did I say my cemetery has nothing but some tombstones? LOL, I need something in there!
cheese cloth..need a bunch of something to wrap a mummy..
Prom queen crown and sash for Carrie's grave
anything like ground breaker..maybe hands? 
candles
pillows for outside rockers..or a throw


I like any thing for outdoors made to look creepy Victorian..A flea market or antique store is my idea of Heaven!!


DISLIKES OR THINGS I WOULD NEVER USE PROBABLY:

gore
blood
movie dudes
Disney stuff
potion bottles
spider webs 
little figurines
bugs 
glitter
towels
baking items
cups
smaller nicknacks..I don't decorate in the house so I probably would never use them and would prefer one thing I would use instead of many little things that I wouldnt
Don't need Pirate, Scientist, blow molds or clowns


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

little bit of a more personal note than i usually put in ..... my ex took his life in May. My boyfriend and I found his body 3 days after. While it makes no difference to ME, my kids (10 y.o. boy and 18 y.o. girl) are (quite obviously) having a bit of a time with it, obviously. So anything tossed in as a goody for THEM, would give them much needed smiles and a HUGE amount of appreciation from me  

anyways, on to the nitty gritty ..... im really not picky, can find a use for most stuff lol. I typically do haunted mansion/standard graveyard type scenes. that classic creepy vibe 

Likes: 
shows/movies: walking dead,Nightmare before xmas, hocus pocus
any kind of string lights. orange, purple, globe, whatever. I find a way to use them all..... probably need red and green for my cauldron, if i remember right, my strands died last year 
anything handmade 
lifesize skellies (people or animals)
tombstones 
items for yard 
creepy cloth
figures/houses/ pieces for halloween village
costumes/ collars/ toys/treats for my dogs (LOL!) 20 pound mini schnauzer (boy, renji) and 40 pound german shepherd mix (girl, Pita - stands for pain in the *** and she lives up to it every single day LOL)
halloween dishes/plates/kitchen towels/kitchen 'stuff'
general halloween party supplies (if i dont host my own party, i co host one with a friend)
candles/ candle holders 
halloween throw pilllows
vintage anything
witches
wreaths
im perfectly fine with glitter  

I also need a new 'Support Halloween' car magnet. Someone swiped the one I got a couple of years back  

my costume this year .... dominatrix  Sir (how I refer to my boyfriend) agreed to dress up WITH me if I did THAT costume so .... if thats what I have to do to drag him into this holiday with me, so be it LOLOLOL At this moment, I will need fishnet stockings, a black boa, a black choker type necklace, and any other fun accessories to go with it lol 

Just like last year, I will be cohosting a party with my friend at her house, and carting over MOST of my stuff for that night. So... any kind of party supplies (again, going with the classic haunted house type theme) or props/ items that I can transport easily would be awesome! The party is indoor/outdoor nd we have a full bar. Cause we like our booze  

dislikes: 

gore/ movie characters (ie: freddy, jason, pinhead, etc) - i like the movies just dont use that type of decor
country cutsey (teddy bears, etc)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry,witchymom,must be so hard on your kids.

Good start on the lists, I need to get mine figured out..


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> So sorry,witchymom,must be so hard on your kids.



thanks sweetie.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Secret Reaper I will appreciate anything I receive and thank you for your Hallowenorisity. 

I have 2 main set ups. Indoors I have a Halloween village made up of Lemax, Dept 56 and off brand village items. I am starting a Halloween tree and do decorate with other Halloween items inside but don't have a real theme.

Outdoors I have a graveyard set up. Mostly tombstones( homemade  ) groundbreakers, Reapers and skulls. 

Likes:
Colored Spot lights
Friday the 13th "Jason"
Grave yard or cemetery sign (I currently use a dollar store sign,
Fog machine
Frankenstein
Skeletons or skulls
tombstones for outdoor graveyard 
creepy cloth (any color)
Halloween village items for indoor display
Other outdoor graveyard accessories
Ground breakers
Book: Halloween Nation
Disney's Haunted Mansion Blu-ray
McFarlane toys horror action figures
Old style oil lantern
Halloween tree decorations. I will set up my 1st Halloween tree this year 

Dislikes:
cutesy or glitter items
gore
Zombies

I will add more if anything comes to mind


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank You so much for your kindness Secret Reaper. Please have fun and don't worry yourself over my things. 
I'm sure I will love whatever you make, buy or regift. 

If you can can make a flying crank ghost I would be so excited if you only sent that one thing. I'm terrible with motorized things. I'd appreciate A grave grabber, peepers, shiatsu zombies or ghosts. Any kind of ground breakers or stuff for my graveyard. I will love Anything you decide to dream up. 

I can always use 
Jack O Lanterns
Candles Real or Fake, Scented (I love fall scents) ,Decorative, LED, PVC, I love all candles 
Tombstones 

I love
Hocus Pocus
Nightmare Before Christmas
Supernatural and The Walking Dead

If you quilt or sew I'd be super excited to receive something you created 
If you can make tombstones I'd love one. 
I'd love anything personalized with our Family name. The Easts

I'm planning a glow in the dark black light area so any type of glowing black light reactive stuff would be fun. Glowing spiders, skeletons, Signs, Markers, etc....

A Halloween themed shower curtain would be cool

I love Witches, Vampires, Werewolves, Headless Horseman, Edgar Allen Poe,The Munsters and Elvira

I'm a coffee and tea girl so I love Halloween Themed Coffee Mugs or Tea Sets. If you work well with wood I'd love something to hang my Halloween coffee mugs on or One of those tree stand things you put coffee cups on. 
Anything I could use for my Witches Tea would be great. I have a round dining room table. 
I use a travel mug everyday for work so that would be a well used choice. It can't have handles though, won't fit in my car cup holder  
I also love the ones with straws and lids for cold drinks. 

I have two Halloween trees. One is black wth white lights and one is black with orange lights 
Any kind of ornaments would be welcome. 

I am a frequent flyer here on the forum so your stalking should be fairly easy. I also have a huge Pinterest linked below and a wish list that I keep for family and friends. Please don't feel like you have to buy or make anything on my wish list ,you can use it purely for inspiration if it helps.

http://pin.it/Gnzplce
I thought you'd like this Board on Pinterest... 

I don't need things from the dollar tree or Target Dollar area because I'm positive I've already bought it  I always buy bunches of it so I'll have stuff to craft with all year but please feel free to use anything from those places if you're crafting something.
I don't need potion bottles or spell books unless it's something you feel I will love or is perfect for me 
I tend to like classic spooky Halloween stuff and I do like glitter. 
I don't care for gory bloody, body parts, zombie babies, or overly cute and child like. 
I love seeing clowns, Butcher Shop, Day of the Dead and asylum in your haunt but I don't use them in mine.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember everyone, it's all in the details, details, details!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

So this year we're returning to our annual party after taking 2015 off to visit Salem for Halloween. Our theme this year is a gothic graveyard that we are calling "Spangler's Hollow." It's going to be a fusion of indoor/outdoor ideas with the yard being set up as a cemetery and the inside of the house becoming a fusion of a mausoleum/funeral parlor. I would go into detail on the story we've created for the theme but that can easily be found on my party thread here.

The main themes inside the house are: Mausoleum, Funeral Parlor/Embalming room, a Spider's Lair, a Crematorium, and a crypt. 


So to go with this year's theme, our likes this year revolve around items like:
Embalming equipment
syringes, vintage medical supplies
anatomy posters
cloches/specimen jars
velour/crushed velvet fabric(red/black)
Mortician's makeup supplies
Body parts
LED candles/votives
pillar candles
large, lightweight, creepy cloth style fabric or netting that can be draped on the ceiling 
Super stretchy NEON/UV reactive spiderwebbing(large size)
Spiders, of all shapes and sizes
gothic picture frames
gothic candelabras
skulls(anything)
skeleton parts/bones
corpsed skeletons
Urns
Tombstones
ghosts 
werewolves
Snakes
zombies/groundbreakers
decayed memorial flowers(a sympathy wreath would be amazing)
Basically anything that's gothic/victorian and that would match the scene of a graveyard or a funeral parlor. 
I don't mind gore or dark items, satanic items, etc. 

Likes outside of the theme:
witchy items
potion bottles
spellbooks
jack-o-lanterns(creepy or smiley)
Primitive decorations
I've just recently started collecting Spookytown

Dislikes:
Cutesy Halloween items, things with TOO MUCH glitter on them(I don't mind small amounts). And while I love TNBC, I do not decorate with it. 

link to my Pinterest is my the signature
Instagram name is: aleoninefashion


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...here's my updated list for the 2016 Secret Reaper!! (List will probably change before the end of sign ups, so check back!)

As some of you already know, we just bought a little Victorian house last month, tower/turret and all! This being said, we want to classy up our decor and give it some old time, fancy, Vintage and Victorian style with a touch of spooky/creepy/hauntedness! So, my dear Reaper, think of items that would work for that theme! We are easy to please! (I have a thread going over in the Off Topic section with pics of the new house, should you need inspiration.) For Fall I decorate in natural Fall colors and, for Halloween, I tend to gravitate towards orange and black, with touches of green, silver, white...basically, I don't use too much purple/red/blue in my Halloween decor, but don't mind those colors as accents on pieces. We decorate both indoors and outdoors. Outside we have a cemetery that we made all the stones and the fence. I have a pumpkin head scarecrow I made, too. I would like to have pumpkins/JoLs and such all over my wide front porch stairs and round railing that goes around the tower of the house.

*NEEDS:
Mercury Glass Items!!! Pumpkins, skulls, owls would top my list, though I'm sure there would be other Halloween/Fall shapes/styles I would like. Mercury glass Halloween bottles would be cool too! Mini ornaments or LED string lights done in MG is awesome, too! Oranges, greens, blacks, silvers and maybe browns...basically colors that would go well with Fall and Halloween decor. (I don't really need red, blue or purple unless they are in a set of mercury glass items that also happens to have those colors along with the colors I need.) **EDIT: I found a larger silver mercury glass skull, so if you wanted to buy another mercury glass skull for me, don't get silver, lol, or at least not a big silver one...little would be fine! A black or green skull would be cool to have. Silver for pumpkins, owls, ect. is still good, though.** 

Anything that would go well with mercury glass, such as metallic or transparent colored glass pumpkins, skulls, owls, ect. in the same colors as above.

I just went to a HomeGoods and they had several little, inexpensive silver metallic pumpkins with cut outs and a scented sachet inside. I bought a little pumpkin one wearing a witch hat that had Vanilla Pumpkin scent inside. However, there were, also, two other silver pumpkin ones...one that I really, really, really loved that was a tall, thin silver pumpkin with a cut out JoL face and another smaller silver pumpkin with regular decorative cut outs. They had Vanilla Pumpkin and Apple Pumpkin scents inside of them, I think. I wish I had gotten those, too! I think there was a cool silver skull one, too, not sure of the scent in that one, though. I don't live near a HomeGoods, so if my Reaper lives near a HomeGoods, I would love another one of these!! They had them in the Halloween aisle and, also, over by the checkouts. (I like a lot of the fairly inexpensive items at HomeGoods, lol, both in Halloween/Fall decor and dishes/glasses!)

Fall leaves garlands, wreaths, swags, picks, ect. in lots of pretty, bright Fall colors with a strong base of oranges. Maybe some picks/wreaths/ect that have orange and black for Halloween, too!

Uncarved Funkins or similar brand pumpkins in different sizes. I have some medium/larger ones, so maybe some smaller ones? 

Larger, closer to full sized, hanging, ghostly, tattered, white material/gauzy cloaked figures (maybe faceless with the hooded cloak, or something similar?) Definitely need some ghostly figures for my Victorian home!

LED string lights in purples and oranges. Must be LED for any lighting.

I am going to start a small, elegant, fancy table top Halloween Tree, so if you find any small or mini, elegant/vintage/victorian/traditional halloween/ect. ornaments that you think I might like, with orange/black/white/silver as the main colors, that would be cool. Nothing too crazy fragile, as I have cats, lol. A little glitter on an ornament is okay, but not covered in a ton that falls off everywhere. They need to be small enough to fit a 2 foot table top tree. The tree, itself, is black. A little, fancy tree skirt in black/orange colors could be needed, too. (If you are handy with making or sewing pretty ornaments, that would rock, too!!)

I love the Headless Horseman and have a small, black statue of him on his horse, a story book and a snow globe of him...love any HH items!! **I have been looking for one of those old fashioned chamber candle stick holders that you carry that has a little base and handle. I need one in silver, oil rubbed bronze or black...just not shiny brass. One that has the glass hurricane candle cover would rock, but those are hard to find, so without would be great, too. (I have some pinned in my Indoor Halloween board if you want to see what I am talking about.) I want it for my HH display.**

I just dropped and broke my ceramic, metallic pumpkins I just bought from Dollar tree, this year. So, reaper, if you have a DT that has those, I could use some more of them. I had the gold and brown ones. (I loved the orange ones, too, but they all have a defect in them...a dent in the top.) DT is supposed to get some metallic ceramic skulls, too, so one of those in silver would be cool!!!!

I keep seeing those black lace Halloween lamp shade covers in stores (spider webs or bat prints)...I never buy them for myself, though. I have two lamps in my living room, so two matching ones of those would be awesome to get!! 


*GENERAL LIKES:
Witchy stuff (Not super ugly, deformed witches with like, missing eyes and such, lol. I prefer pretty, sweet looking witches, or traditional Halloween witches, natural witch/magic stuff, ect.)

Cats!!

Owls!!

Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns! 

Anything Fall/Harvest (especially natural things like pumpkins, apples, grapevine, berries, acorns, hay bales, burlap, corn, spooky trees, fall leaves, ect.)

Ghosts

Skeletons/Skulls

Bats

Spiders (I really like the posable, black fuzzy spiders)

Rats/mice

Crows/Ravens

Vintage Halloween...(especially with witch, cat, owl or pumpkin prints) It can be real vintage or vintage look/inspired new stuff.

Halloween dishes, glasses, mugs, ect.! 

I love Pyrex! I'm always looking to up my collection. I love both the newer, fun Pyrex Halloween covered dishes and bowls (I got some at target last year for a fairly cheap price...a ghost covered dish and a cat covered dish) and I love Vintage Fall/Halloween colored Pyrex dished and bowls...like ones with black and/or orange patterns or solid ones.(Check my Pinterest in Indoor Halloween)

I really, really love scented wax cubes/tarts and jar candles: Autumn scents like pumpkin, apples, caramels, leaves, campfire/marshmallow, harvest, spice, 
vanilla, cranberry, ect. (No pillar or taper candles that my cats could knock over, please. Also, not the air freshener brands like Glade or 
Febreeze...we don't care for those) (I have a Pinterest board for candles and scents, too!)

I am addicted to Bath & Body Works/White Barn Fall/Halloween items!! Candles, candle holders, lotions, soaps, ect. Same scents as above.^^

Book related to Halloween info and traditions, ghost stories, ect.

Scarecrows: spooky/creepy burlap or pumpkin head ones.

Halloween socks...fuzzy, crew, or knee high

Cute is okay if it's something you think I will really like, just not overly cute/kiddish or too much of it. (...though cute owls and kitties are always acceptable!)

Painted wooden crafty items and other assorted crafty items/props you all make so well! 

I especially would like one of those wooden subway art wall hangings that has all sorts of Halloween/Fall related words painted on them.

I know some of you like to send treats and Halloween toys for our pets, which is cool with us! We have four kitties...One boy and three girls!!!

Halloween hot chocolate packets are fun!

ADDITION: Since we moved to a more populated area, we may have quite a few more ToTs this year than we are normally used to. I like to make up goodie bags with chocolate, toys and stickers or such. If my reaper happens upon any large bags/packages of little Halloween toys, mini bats, rats, ect. for a super cheap price, that could be helpful little box filler, lol. Nothing expensive, though. I picked up sticker boxes, but haven't found a good deal on little toys, yet. Just a thought!



DISLIKES & DON'T NEEDS:
Clowns/dolls, Zombies, Gore/gross stuff, Bugs (except Spiders), Satanic things, Aliens
*I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals or animal parts, including real leather, real bone, ect. please!!*
Movie characters such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
Don't need Pirate, Scientist, blow molds
No glitter, unless it's firmly sealed and can't fall off.
Potion Bottles...I have so many of them. (unless its a cool mercury glass one! Nothing with dead animal parts on the label, though, like wing of bat, ect. I am a nature loving witch!!)

I also have a Pinterest page with quite a few Halloween/Fall/Witchy boards you can peek through! https://www.pinterest.com/bdnd05/

**Honestly, I have a lot of things I love that I probably forgot to put on this list...so, you can use the above list, or you can scroll through all of my Pinterest boards and such for additional ideas for me!! Have fun with it!!**

I have random albums on my profile page, too, if you are curious...though they are from my old house, so just look at the decor, not the house/yard, for ideas!

Thank you, in advance, my wonderful Reaper!! Hugs!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great lists!! I have mine started, at this stage of my life (old lady, lol!) I don't do as big of haunts, so trying to come up with a good list is a challenge !


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hallow Secret Reaper,

Likes
We have an adult Halloween party each year. Our theme is _Monsters of Terror_ based on the Universal monsters. My areas will include:

- Frankenstein’s Lab (blacks, grays, creams, rust) - I have plenty of medicine bottles, flasks, beakers, and test tubes now but could use rusty surgical instruments, white enamel medical trays, gray creepy cloth, anatomy charts. Any type of lab equipment with gauges/wires would be great and much appreciated. 
- Dracula’s Pub – Gothic wall hangings and crosses, fake led candles - blood dripped or black. I have a slayer box completed but am still looking for a cool holy water bottle and some rosaries. If you are talented in carving foam or painting, a Dracula coat of arms would be badass!
- Hunchback of Notre Dame – anything that looks like it belongs in a cathedral: crosses, bells, fake candles. I also love and collect gargoyles (shelf size), which I display year round.
- Mummy’s Crypt – Egyptian artifacts, jewelry, scarab beetles, scrolls, Book of the Dead.
- The Invisible Man – been looking for something similar to those wire dark glasses he wears.
- Edgar Allen Poe – anything to add to a Poe display.
- Halloween tee shirts - size men’s large, not too cutesy (long been wanting a Poe or Haunted Mansion tee).
- Skeletons - need some 3ft skellies, the kind I can pose to sit on top of cabinets, used, broken or thrift shop ones are fine.
- Gothic looking votive candle holders. I like to burn a lot of votives during the season but prefer led pillars or tapers for our party.

_Outside Area:_
- Creature of the Black Lagoon - I have his mask and hands, but he could use some trashbag seaweed and maybe a skelly fish. 
- Cemetery - I have a few tombstones but could use some more. I would like anything at all to elaborate on this area, lights, skulls, bones, pvc candles, flowers, ect. Going for an eerie, run down look rather than the zombie ground breakers. 
- Witch display – I’m setting this area up for the younger tots so any realistic looking ingredient jars with creepy items for the kids to observe; I prefer handwritten labels rather than printed/typed. I have a crystal ball and cauldrons but could really use a homemade spell book, some creepy plants, skelly fairies, poisoned apple, black cat...

Don’t Need:
Movie posters
Snakes, ravens, rats (although I do like the furry ones), bats, spiders.
Body parts
Webbing
Potion labels
Pumpkins 

Dislikes:
Glitter, especially glitter, orange/black, excessive gore, zombies, cutesy, vintage, blow molds. Please no candy or edibles, it will melt in the Florida heat.

Homemade, store bought, thrift shop, regifts are all fine. I like more of the authentic Gothic/Victorian look rather than commercial Halloween. Anything creative, unique, creepy is the style I’m going for. Have Fun!!

_<edits>_ 
7/30 - I've been picking up quite a few things on my original list, so I deleted certain items and added more for my SR to choose from. 
8/8 - Here's my Pinterest link - https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes 
Bones Real or Fake 
Oddities 
Pictures of Graveyards. 
Japanese mythology 
we are doing a Dark Harry potter Theme this year.
Handmade items or store bought I'm easy to please
Crows, 
Buzzards
owls
Bats
Universal Monsters

I don't really need any potion bottles

both indoor and out door


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Hello Secret Reaper! 

More detailed list

Not having a party this year but next years theme will be " Don't Go Under the Big Top" I have had a Carnevil theme, trying to stay more on the side of Circus.

In need of red & white tablecloths from DT 
Clown masks and shoes. or any clown accessories. I will have them scattered around the yard and through out the house.
Trapeze artist costume - one that would fit a pose N stay. I can always alter something bigger 
Elvis or Evil Kinevel type costume - for the human cannonball 
any Circus posters 
older looking popcorn bags 

These are some of the ideas I have so far planned. An elephant in the front yard, a trapeze artist, Human Cannonball, girl sawed in half, kissing booth, fortune teller, Large Circus wagon with a gorilla in it. Which will be a live person on Halloween night. A lion or tiger cage in the garage that will have eaten the trainer. < this will depend on which giant stuffed animal I find first, lol> A juggler. these are random props that will be in the house, and yard.
Creepy clowns will be around in various places of the yard and house as well
I have already started gathering and purchasing so I'm already excited even though it will be next year. So anything related to this theme would be greatly appreciated! 

this year I will have a graveyard with Frankenstein and his Bride in it somewhere. I have the dress and wig for her but would love a mask for him. 
any tombstones, Spanish moss, rats, cherubs, bone animals would be great.

I love vintage, skulls, skeletons, candles < love the little wax melts, in fall fragrances> cup towels, bowls, creepy cloth

Do not really like glitter or cutesy. 
don't need any pirate, vampire, potion bottles, zombie 

I love homemade stuff and anything from the thrift store would be awesome! 

Thank you secret reaper!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't really like glitter but I know better than to put it in the Dislikes by now. or a Glitter bomb will happen like it always does


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great lists... now to finish mine!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

This year I am on the lookout for skeletons - all kinds and sizes! Our theme will be "House of Bones" and everything in the display will be made of bones/skeletons. Also anything atypical of the Halloween genre. Nothing glittered. Can always use more creepy cloth, but definitely skeletons in various death states would be the main focus. While we always make our haunt as scary as possible, we really aren't into gore. More creepy and eerie.


----------



## Kristina Hudkins (Jul 8, 2016)

Likes

Graveyards
Ghosts
Hunted houses 
Coffee
Comedy 
Comic cons 
Walking dead
Cats
Black
Skulls
Owls
Old people
Babies
Movies
Food
Beer 
Hahah

Dislikes

Cotton 
Clowns
People grinding teeth
Sea food
Kardashian's 
Day time lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kardashian's. Lol!!!haha,yeah I'm not a fan either!#


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kristina do you have a Pinterest page? Do you decorate your house or have a party? Would love to know more  would you like personal things like jewelry, socks, coffee cups? Or are you looking more for things to decorate with? So happy you joined. Welcome


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Likes:
I like pretty much anything Halloween, and will appreciate any gift that I receive. I do have a few things to help lead you in a direction, but please feel free to be as creative as you like. It won’t hurt my feelings. 
Skeletons, Ghosts, Pumpkins, Jack o’ lanterns, Witches, Wizards, Black Cats, bats, vampires, mummies, Frankenstein, werewolves, monsters, etc… (Any classic Halloween creature basically)
Love Headless Horseman stuff. I also like Haunted Mansion things, but since I live right near Disney World, odds are that I probably have it already. 
I really like Creepy, vintage, Victorian feeling items. I like oddities and the kinds of things you might have seen at sideshows in the past. 
I like vintage Halloween things, stuff from the early 1900s-1950s is awesome (the style, I mean, please don’t think I’m asking you to dig something antique up here.) 
I know this is an issue for some people, so I will add this just in case: I do not have any food allergies. The only issue that might occur if you include candy though, is that it will most likely melt in the Florida heat before I get it. Also if you are thinking of including any kinds of fake animals, I don’t have any phobias, so rubber snakes and rats are fine. 

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, anything with zombified or injured children, or guts (although I do have a brain and a heart in a jar, but that falls more on the oddities side)
I don’t do anything too over the top cutesy like teddy bears in costumes. 
I also don’t do anything with real witchcraft items. Fake spell books and potion bottles are awesome, but I would rather stay away from the genuine article.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

man, I need to get busy with my list, have it mostly done, but not quite sure


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow!! Just 2 days of this thread and 3 pages already!! Im in Bethene! And thank you once again for organizing this! I will post my likes later....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know Matrixmom, we have a great start up!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dear Secret Reaper,

*This list is subject to change* (if I add more and more!)

(UPDATE WITH THE ADDITION OF SOME AND THE HOPE OTHERS CHANGE THEIR MIND)

If you are my reaper;

_Saki.Girl,_ I would be honored to have any of your dia de los muertos masks or other artwork associated with that, k thanks!

_Kelloween,_ if you wanted to paint me a sign, I would be ecstatic! Something that has something to do with the Grimm Raven Inn (for Inside) or Ravenoakes (for Outiside part) would totally rock, k thanks! 

_Greenwick_, LOVE the broom, especially your knot work, I would be delighted to receive one of these works of art, k thanks!

_Im the goddess_, yes you are when it comes to poison apples! It would be fantastic to receive a similar poison apple display. Hope you join! K thanks!

_hhh_, I am working on a witches shelf so that braided garlic would rock. Other natural ingredients as well, k thanks!

_Pumpkinking30_, Your really cool village makeover houses would look great on my mantle, and you could save money on shipping andjust drive the 30ish miles and drop them off! K thanks



More specifics to be added as I come across things. In general, for the outside I am doing a graveyard in the woods. Old stones, crows and lanterns, owls and bats, scarecrows and pumpkins would be great... and crows and ravens! For the indoors, I am working on filling a witch shelf. Any spell books, ingredients, potion bottles, candles, charms, skulls, crows, ravens etc would be fantastic. Anything Victorian/Gothic would be good so vampire hunting kits or Van Helsing type creations are all awesome Love homemade and second hand, re-purposed materials are great! Also like all things Edgar Allen Poeish and Robert Frostish! (the dudes rock!) Anything subtle, and *classic* would be fantastic, vintage rocks as well. To give you an overall idea of my style; http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/secret-reaper-likes/ Oh, I also am working on miniature displays in various modes, anything Halloween in the 1:12 ratio would be really cool! When all else fails, you can never ever never have too many crows and raven items!

I would be very happy with supplies themselves that would go along with any of these type things as well


UPDATE: I have bit the bullet and bought my first spooky town piece so accessories would be great!

*Overall I guess all things Classic Vintage or Gothic is where my heart is....and ravens!*

*What I do not like is cute, gore, blood and glitter. Also, not a fan of zombies and do not like any of the undead babies. (baby dolls that look old and creepy can be cool, but not the ones that are all gored up or undeadified)Don't like the horror movie guys either, no chucky, jason, freddy, michael or the like. Sorry. Oh, and yeah, don't like spiders*

Your victim,
BR1MSTON3

p.s. Did I mention crows are good?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 your list cracked me up. Calling people out on their skills is great, thought about doing it a time or two myself. Everyone here has their own special gifts !!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, here is my list:


I love witch dolls, I have a few wonderful ones from previous reapers, and would love to add to my collection!!! I also love witch figurines, and would be thrilled with a wicked witch of the west figurine, 
I love cat items, figurines, pictures, wall plaques, etc
I have some small ceramic/glass pumpkins (not JOL) and would love more, , maybe mercury glass type, but surprise me! 
Love vintage looking Halloween décor,
wax melts, not fussy on scents, 
Fancy Halloween ornaments, (want to have a tree someday, but I also put them on my Christmas tree), not gory or bloody, more elegant style
Adult porcelain dolls, Elegant fabric -gothic, vampire-ish, to make clothes for the dolls , skinny black lace and trims, 
Halloween art work and wall plaques
I love to read, sci-fi , fantasy, supernatural, witch themes, like Patricia Briggs, Charlaine Harris, 
necklaces and bracelets with Halloween themes, 
I have a small cemetery, and spider lair area, so ghosts, hanging props, spiders, webs ,bats, ground breakers etc

I have four kitty babies if you are so inclined ..

I love home made, thrift store, as well as store bought.. I will love what ever you send!



dislike zombie babies, gross babies of any kind ,bloody and gory items, don't need movies,


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Man, I love this. 

Likes: 

skeletons, zombie, dead stuff
graveyard stuff
love lighting and effects
lab equipment
oddities
swamp witch supplies
anything creepy
toxic stuff
biohazard stuff (not real of course)
vintage stuff
anything homemade
I'll even take parts, or broken stuff. I can rig up some cool stuff from almost nothing!
not scared of blood and guts

Dislike:
not big on zombie babies
don't dislike clowns, just no place to put them
Please don't mail me any live animals. Cat's don't like to be stuck in the mailbox all day! The last one bit me. 
Not big on pink, or sparkly, but my girl might be. 

I've got a wife, a 7 y/o boy, and a 9 y/o girl, and 2 dogs. I usually set up a large graveyard outside. I'll have a "bloodier" setup on the other side of the driveway. I set up a witch area where we give out the candy, and usually have a toxic waste dump somewhere. I'm working on a mad lab which I haven't got complete yet either. I'm fine with whatever I get, I'm more worried about what I send. I bombed majorly one year (sorry Skeletor), so I vowed not to again. If nothing else, send me motors, parts of lights, controllers, broken gauges, knobs, switches, broken skeletons, whatever. You get my drift. I'll build/repair/transform whatever I get. I'll be editing this as time goes. Happy reaping!


https://www.pinterest.com/jeff_veillon/halloween-reaper-ideas/


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Wooooohooooo excited! Cannot wait to get started here! I have 2 kitties, they get cranky when I put devil capes and witch hats on them every year, lol. My son is 9 and my daughter is 11. I call her mini-me, we share the same tastes in creepy, scary Halloween. Her costumes are always with full face makeup. It's awesome! They would be very excited if any little item was included for them, but please don't feel you have to!


What I love:

*Candles: Shaped, fall scented, bloody drip style, pretty much any!

*Blow molds, any Halloween style

*Marquee items: These are trendy and have become easy to find. I have a large "Boo" marquee light. Would love an "Eek!" or any other Halloween word. Would love shapes to, like pumpkins, bats, ghosts, haunted signs, etc. I'm just really in love with the lit look and style of them.

*Walking Dead stuff
*Zombies: I love zombies, always have a zombie themed party in October when Walking Dead returns to Sunday nights. I would like say, a party kit or something. Plates, bloody decor/tablecloth, etc. Maybe a brain mold or finger mold or something to make gross looking treats with. lol. That would really rock!

*Pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns: I love the image of the classic JOL on Halloween night! Any pumpkin/JOL would be appreciated. Like little glass ones to decorate with, or pumpkinrot style handmade creeptastic masterpieces!

Handmade items: I love handmade items. If you read my list, get inspired, and make something totally unique for me, I will love it! That makes it special.

Witches: I love witchy stuff. Witch hats, makeup kits, brooms, decor, cauldrons, etc. Love all that theme.

Gore: Do not be afraid of splashing blood around my reaper gift, lol. I enjoy gore, horror movies, slasher flicks. It is not for all, but I enjoy the scary side of Halloween! 

Skeletons/skulls: Love all kinds for decorating with.

Things I can do without...
((I am not trying to insult anyone else's tastes here, just don't like it for myself! If "collective you" like these things, I say awesome! Keep doing your thing! There's room for ALL styles of Halloween and I enjoy, overall, every kind!))

*Vampires: Especially the Twilight glittery pukey love stuff, lol. The classic vampire is better, but not into that really for decorating with.

*Cute Halloween: Yes, I love blow molds, but I don't classify that as "cutsey" Halloween. (It's more vintage!) I can do without images of cute little black kittens, all doe-eyed, with their little hats falling off their heads... lol, I think you know what I mean! No dancing happy skeletons! 

*Movies: Mainly because I have no dvr, so no way to play them!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's my list, I know it's long and detailed, but I want to give my reaper as much as possible to work with. I want him or her to get a sense of my style and what I'm going for.

I’m planning a fortune teller display. I bought Madame Misery, and thanks to Printersdevil and the Magical reaper, I have a great display started. You can check out my pinterest page for ideas on what I have, and maybe you can think of other things I need. One thing I don’t have, that would be welcome is an assortment of pillows to scatter around the floor. https://www.pinterest.com/imthegoddess/fortune-teller-tent/

I’m also planning a more traditional witch display. So anything for that would be fun too. Use your imagination. Potion bottles, familiars, which could be black cats, toads, ravens, owls, or anything else you could think. I have a few potion books, but more would be lovely. A realistic looking cauldron. I have seen some plastic ones really done up nicely to look like real aged metal. Caged skele-fairies, or Cornish pixies from Harry Potter. I have a pinterest page for this too, but I don’t have nearly the amount of stuff I have for the fortune teller yet. https://www.pinterest.com/imthegoddess/witch-display/

I do a grave yard, and have some nice tombstones I bought from a friend who was downsizing. More tombstones would be great. I use flameless candles at the base of the tombstones too.

I'm planning to do my first Halloween tree this year, so if you sew, I'd love a Halloween tree skirt, or a really cool topper you make. I was going for a more traditional ornament look, but I just bought some ornaments from my recent visit to the Haunted Mansion.

This past year, I had all my pose n stay skeletons playing in the front yard. I had a bride and groom sitting in chairs by a big tree, and they had their dog beside them. In the tree, I had a skeleton cat staring at two skeleton crows who were perched on the bird feeder. Another skeleton was riding around in my boys’ old battery operated Jeep. I had a Viking skeleton sword fighting with a pirate skeleton, and another skeleton riding a razor scooter. Any costumes for the skeletons would be fun. I try to do a whimsical, fun display, and a little boy about 3 loved this display and stopped by every day to pet the dog, and check out the skeleton in the Jeep.

Inside I plan to do a haunted hotel theme in my living room/ office. I found some cool retro looking suitcases at Home Goods, and my mom is sending me her old typewriter for the desk, and I bought an old looking phone, but I don’t have much more for this display yet. Signs like lobby, or check in would be welcome. Costumes for the bell hop, or a maid would be nice.

If you are mechanically gifted, I would like a haunted swing, a flying crank ghost, a tombstone peeper, or any other animated object for the graveyard. Nothing expensive, either second hand or something you create inexpensively.

Would love glitter bombs for indoor decoration or any type of Halloween related indoor decor

Just about any of the terrific crafts I have seen people on the forum create

Spooky paintings, photos, love the macabre and the altered vintage looking photos. Old photos of witches.

Spider Egg Sacks. I have one Bethene made me, but I could use more. I do a spider scene, and I have a pneumatic jumping spider, as well as some other spiders and webbing.

Bayou or New Orleans style cemetery items.

Day of the Dead

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, guts, slashers, chainsaws, you get the idea. No Freddy, Michael, Ring, Saw etc...
zombies, I am planning to make a grave grabber though
Can't stand Zombie Babies or evil babies, or deformed babies. Best to leave babies alone in general
clowns, carnevil, etc...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love reading the lists!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I will add to my pinterest over the next few days just to give ideas https://www.pinterest.com/shadowpantherbl/

DISLIKES
upside down pentagrams
cute (okay I like the cute shrunken heads)
carnival 



I like tastefully gory (not sick gory) and devils

Colors I like: Green, blue, red, purple, black, grey, burnt orange

LIKES
WEB SHOOTER-used or homemade
candles-taper, square, triangle,pillar, in any colors
raffia
vines-real or fake
creepy cloth
ghosts
skeletons
cemetery items
tombstones
dead, fall looking or black flowers
spiders
victorian/gothic items
vultures
bats
frogs
wigs
skeleton parts
body parts
skeletons
plasma ball/disk
Frankenstein
embalming
medical tools
medical posters
specimen jars
urns
snakes
bugs
lab equipment
gargoyles
pirate items
alien related
Egyptian related
potion bottles
plain bottles
skulls
black cat
wall art-Halloween related
bohemian material-any colors
zodiac material 
fortune teller scarves
crystal ball
Fortune tell related not stated above
jewelry-any kind of odd/costume junk (garage sale/second hand store)
beaded curtains
bird cages
unique picture frames
gothic/medieval looking items
old keys and locks
masks
shrunken heads
music sounds-like bubbling, wolves, wind ect.
voodoo items
Gothic candle holders/candelabras/chandeliers
old rotary phone-victorianish style
gargoyles
Spanish moss
frogs
MILD glitter

anything that can be re-purposed (candle stick holders metal or wood, candle stands, old plant stands, trays, etc.) You never know what you can come up with using other things

I like lots of things and odd works for me too. I am not picky other than dislikes. I do a lot of shopping at Goodwill and second hand stores.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Been out of this for several years, but time to get back in. 



No glitter or gory please!

My two main themes are old school haunted house/grave yard and circus/carnival. Anything from those themes would be wonderful. Would love to find some old circus posters in particular but they are hard to find! 

I had someone one year (HermanSecret!) make me a shiatsu grave grabber and I LOVED that, so anything that moves is also super as I am a bit mechanically challenged, but I love things that light up or move around. 

Likes: 
classic/vintage anything, black cats, witches, pumpkins, Universal Monsters (like the Bride of Frankenstein of course!), unusual curiosities (like you'd seen in a Ripley's or a side show).

I'd love anything hand made, but I understand if it is preferred to hunt down interesting things in a store. Will still be quite happy with either option.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

(I added likes that are not on the list that I sent Bethene, sorry!)

For all of the likes, I will say "anything associated with this theme, except what you find in the dislike section". 

Pre-owned items are fine. Nothing has to be in perfect shape, because I like the vintage look, too.

I haunt outdoors, decorate indoors, and we don't have parties. 

Outside is an eerie, old abandoned cemetery; and inside is "vintage Halloween" and Victorian, but reproductions are good…authentic is often too expensive or hard to find. I decorate our open front porch as a haunted parlor scene with "antique look" items. My idea of "the antique look " is semi-fancy 1800s thru early 1900s, rather than rustic homestead, or 1950-70. 


Likes: 

The Haunted Mansion and Nightmare Before Christmas

Cats, bats, rats, frogs, toads, owls, ravens, crows, spiders, centipedes

"Dead-looking" fake (?) vines to cover my arbor. My living vines will never cover it this year! The creepier, the better. ToTs enter through it

Ghosts, skulls (animals or human), skeletons, witches, gargoyles, imps, tombstones, and cemetery imagery in general

Jack o'lanterns (I collect older candy pails and any/all light-up Jack o'lanterns, even if they don't work)

Witch's wares (spell and hex ingredients, spell and hex books or pages/charts, things related to astrology, spirit contact, divination, predicting the future, faux or real animal skulls)

I don’t mind scientific things in terms of skeletal displays, or anatomy specimens (like a fake animal or insect displayed as if it's pinned in a box with description of anatomy on the background for observation or dissection; or reprints from books, etc.) 

As far as animal skeletons go, I wouldn't mind a bat or a frog, for the same reason as above (description of anatomy isn't necessary, I can do that for this, or for the above "like")

Two witchy things that I can't find locally are birch bark strips (rolled for "spells"), and a corkscrew hazel "wand" or two 

Everyday household décor items that look antique for my long-abandoned haunted parlor, old-looking doilies and table scarves, Vintage (or reproduction) Halloween decorations 

I love darker colors, dark aged metal or silver metal (shiny or tarnished), verdigris copper, tarnished bronze, faux wrought iron, scrollwork in designs. I love darker woods, too.

Celestial and astronomy items would be good for my witches (and every day decor!), too. (star charts, armillary spheres/astrolabes, etc.)



---------------------------

I don't use:

Children (including babies and fetuses), dead animals (skulls and skeletons are OK), human or animal organs, torture, blood, gore, dismemberment (I have two non-gory headless items), toxic waste, mad scientist, mutation, carnival, sideshow oddities, alien, Satanic imagery (or red devilish imps), roaches, maggots, scorpions, and horror movie characters

Please, no gross spell/hex ingredients labeled as: toenails, boogers, body waste/fluids, vomit

The ONLY animal skull that I really don't want would be a cow skull; even a replica. It's a long story, but I have a hard time seeing those, unfortunately. Any other animals, I am cool with. 

Light sprinkles of glitter on indoor items are OK, but I don't use anything "full glitter", sequinned, or brightly colored, unless it's related to fortune telling.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

This year I'm doing a Gothic Masquerade for my party and general decor theme. 

Likes:

Skulls
Gargoyles
Rats
Skeleton Animals
Anything Harlequin
Haunted pictures
creepy cloth (never seem to have enough!)
Fake blood
Black leave garland
Fake Pumpkins
Fake Blood
Scented tealights
Masks of any kind
Spiders
Gothic Jewelry
Skeleton Keys


Dislikes:

Clowns
Pirates

Looking forward to everyone's lists!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is my list. I'll be updating it as I think of new things to add. This is going to be fun!

Likes:
Something appropriate for a 4 year old girl ( she likes NBC, Ruby Gloom, jack o lanterns, stuffed toys)
Skulls and bones of any kind, real or fake
Anything repurposed, handmade
Zombies ( Walking Dead, Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead, )
Halloween themed cookie cutters/candy molds
Classic monsters ( Frankenstein's Monster, Dracula, Wolfman)
Creepy crawlies( beetles, flies, etc)
Bats, rats, toads
Things for a curiosity cabinet ( bottles/jars of creepy things, shrunken heads, that kind of thing)
Lovecraftian and Poe-esque things
Tim Burton-esque things
Halloween colored lights ( red, orange, purple, etc.) String lights, votives, anything would be cool.

Disikes:
Gorey things ( I like Friday13th, Hellraiser, Halloween, Dead Alive, obscure horror flicks; but I don't decorate in that genre)
Cutesy/rustic/”witch flew her broom into a tree” kinds of things


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear reaper here is a list of some ideas. Thank you so much 

Please check back here on line i am sure i will add more
UPDATED LIST 8/13/2016


This year I will be doing a spooky forest graveyard out front.
I want to make a Grave keeper kit
Ideas of things for the kit are
Lanterns love all kinds of lanterns 
Candles taoerd white in color. or purple love some that would drip too
Grave plot Journal book for her to keep notes on where the dead are buried and things about them
One of the small garden shovels or rakes made over could be fun for her kit.
Nails in case she may need to repair a coffin
An old hammer wooden one I or you have made over to look old and used.
A rail road spike
You get the idea. Things you think a grave keeper would need.



For graveyard ideas
Lanterns all kinds need different sizes
ghost lanterns 
blue led spot light
love a flooting specter 

Reapers anything always welcome
cheese cloth
spooky cloth


Other ideas
My party area is Night OF the Dead with a haunted mansion décor not Disney ( Disney haunted mansion that’s for another year) just a haunted mansion look think of Reapers, Skelton’s, ghost; and Mummies things that are not of the living. Anything that looks like it would go in a haunted mansion decor.
I could use for this are
Gothic items i love 
I am doing a mini candy bar for the party so cool unique candy for it would be cool.
Gothic photo frames
Gothic looking mirror
Gothic looking anything J
Gothic throw blanket
Suite case
love boxes and chest



Other Items I would love
black or purple table cloths, or napkins
Charger plates color dose not mater I can always paint
White or purple taper candles always welcome love both the kind that drip and do not drip.
All White or black lace umbrella.
Small skeletons 12 inch size
favorite colors are purple and black
love a beaded chandler
Chandler any just love them
Costume, gothic looking jewelry I will have a tall floor jewelry box in my party area love to add more items to it.
Love dragons my living room is decorated that year around. 
I also love skulls my China hutch has dragons and skulls in it. I like real and fake skulls 
love a leg lamp i could make over 

More ideas here
I am a huge Nightmare before Christmas fan love anything

Gothic Fairy door would be cool
I collect Avon Cape cod red glass.
i love wax melts and candles
wax met pot 
love the smells of pomegranate. blue berry, pumpkin spice , cinnamon are a few 
coffins
a Gothic make up bag
also a day of the dead fan just starting to collect more of this 
gothic purse 
i have one dog she is a Kerilian bear dog she is my baby girl

My pintrest page for even more ideas 

https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/big-reaper-ideas/



Dislikes
No dark magic
No oiuji boards
Not into cute Halloween
No zombies
No gore
No blood

No dolls



Do not need any potion bottles have enough


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Likes:
General Halloween: Can always use lights, creepy cloth, cheesecloth, creepy critters, skeletons, bones, and pumpkins. I tend to like darker colors and metallic for decor. 

Victorian things: I like decorations, costuming, jewelry, and anything steampunky. I love colored glass and long pendant-style necklaces. 

Day of the Dead: Sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Literature: Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. I like ghost stories and books on weird local legends and oddities. Since I live here, I already have a lot about California, but I’d love to learn about other places. 

Apothecary: I have a few very nice potion bottles (thanks former reapers!), but I love other types of curiosities. I will, of course, always take more awesome bottles. 

Miniatures: I’d love one of those tin box (Altoids) miniature scenes. Or the mini terrariums. Actually, I just like miniature stuff in general. If that’s your thing Reaper, go crazy. 

Halloween Village: Love, love, love anything for my Halloween Village. I’ve been collecting and repainting Dollar Store pieces for a while now, so I’m not looking for anything expensive. Something cheap or second hand that I can repaint is great. Bits and pieces such as trees, shrubs, moss, fences, etc. are greatly needed too since I really want to build up the "grounds" this year. (Trees, I need trees! haha) A small train to go with the village would be awesome. I like to repaint things, so it doesn't really matter what it looks like. I got some great stuff from one of my reapers last year, but I can always use more. 

Spiders: My favorite Halloween motif. I love ‘em all. Realistic, fuzzy, big, small…also I think spiderwebs are gorgeous.

Music: Finding new (to me) Halloween music makes me happy. 

I dig Halloween socks (and kind of wear them all year). 

Disney: I’m a huge, huge Disney and Disneyland fan! Anything from the Haunted Mansion is great. Love the wallpaper print and all of the characters, especially the Hitchhiking Ghosts and of course, the Hatbox Ghost. Love Nightmare Before Christmas and Tim Burton in general. And I love all things Disney Villains! 

I really like the idea of a gypsy box (the take some; leave something idea appeals to me). 

I’m ok with glitter.

Make, buy, recycle, upcycle, or re-gift it, whatever works for you Reaper. I’ll be a happy victim!

Dislikes: Blood, gore, zombies, babies, movies

I have a Secret Reaper Pinterest board. It has both things that I like and things that I want to work on for victims on it. Feel free to snoop through the other boards as well. We all do it. Pinterest

Small addition: Reaper, you might want to avoid real candles or items that can melt easily. I live in the desert and sometimes things like that don't survive to the doorstep.

Thanks Reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love reading the list


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Heyo guys and gals! Im back from the dead! This will be my first Secret Reaper so, im really excited! This list might be updated at some point in time but who knows, lmao.

My likes for the reaper:

Corpse Bride, Nightmare Before Christmas: i love the wreath clock, snake eyed die, deadly nightshade. I also like American Horror Story: Murder house, Asylum and Freakshow is my favourite, The Haunted Mansion: tombstones, busts (anything from the ride c: ) Tombstones, Voodoo: Books and just creepy stuff from the old voodoo days. I also love any homemade props, fake or real creepy candles, lights (orange and or purple preferably) and spoopy Halloween candy/Treats c: 

Dislikes: 

Glitter and Too Cutesy Items (besides candy/treats)

I enjoy almost anything Halloween related lol

Goodluck to all Reapers, and have fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

interesting lists!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more takers?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

ABOUT US - My husband & I do a yard haunt each year and also invite family, friends & neighbors over for a sort of Halloween Open House. We have a fire pit, tables & chairs in our driveway and a buffet spread in the house - think soups, stews, desserts, snacks & finger foods. People of all ages come over and some stay for hours while others pop in for a bite and then go back out to TOT with their kids.

I prefer to keep our yard haunt a little more cohesive but the hubby is a fan of "If I like it, I buy it" - even if it doesn't really fit in!  
We don't change themes but each year we add a little more or take something away if it didn't work or we're bored of it. We have a large-ish graveyard with lots of tombstones & skeletons and this is my favorite part - lighting, decorating, realism, etc. We also have sort of a 'corn field' area with hay bales, cornstalks, scary scarecrows, critters (like the jumping spider & attacking snake) and a lunging werewolf.

We do some indoor decorating as well. Please take a look at my photo albums to see what kind of decorations we put up inside - nothing too crazy, more like little displays here & there. I sort of aim for the look of a spooky house lived in by people like the Addams Family - a bit weird, a bit witchy, a bit creepy. 

LIKES ~
~ skulls & skeletons
~ tombstones
~ gargoyles
~ some zombie (nothing too gory or eating body parts though)
~ realistic, wilted & time-worn cemetery decorations (flowers, urns, candles, lighting, trees/plants, mourning wreath, angel statue, etc)
~ We welcome handmade, thrifted or otherwise doctored up pieces - we love creative pieces and would be proud to display a hand-made Reaper item in our yard haunt
~ thrifted clothing that's been aged, torn or worn down that would be suitable for zombies or other dummies is great
~ we are on the lookout for an oscillating table fan (or 5!) to hijack so we can make some of our residents move their heads
~ We have a daughter who will be 5 by Halloween and a son who will be almost 3. An inexpensive little something to make them feel included that they could open/unwrap would be awesome! For example, a light up Halloween toy or necklace, a Halloween storybook, Halloween socks, Halloween barrette or headband, etc... no items with small put-in-mouth parts, please (my boy likes to chew on things, the little weirdo!)
~ Cabinet of Curiosity things welcome (but like someone else here said, not gross things like toenails or boogers)
~ Two years ago, I dressed my kiddos as Wednesday & Baby Pubert Addams. See my albums for a pic! I have a soft spot for Addams Family-inspired things, especially Morticia & Wednesday. 
~ would love some decorated scary books of some kind - spellbooks, herb/plant books, scary-looking witches' diary, etc. We have the Spirit set of Animated Books that has the spider pop out & I got some gargoyle book ends, so they don't have to open necessarily - just look good on the cover, spine & back so I can display them
~ Would love some of the pvc candles for either inside or out - haven't gotten around to making them myself
~ Anything that fits into a realistic abandoned graveyard or scary cornfield scene is perfect!
~ I got my first Witch Prop last year (Hagatha!), and I'm working towards creating a shack scene for her. I have a DIY cauldron, shelves & a couple other accessories (see my albums), but a toad or basket of supplies, some poison apples for her shack would be most welcome!
~ I love the quote "By the pricking of my thumbs, something wicked this way comes", so any kind of sign or decoration using it would be great!
~ thrifted statues or busts are totally welcome. I'm also kind of fond of bird statues that have been painted black & now look like ravens
~ empty, thrifted fancy liquor bottles are also perfect - I'm putting a tray of bigger potion bottles together for our guest bathroom

DISLIKES ~
~ a little blood & decomposition is good, but too bloody or gory is not for us. We don't like babies or children props, definitely don't like anything that looks like it's eating body parts. We aim for scary/spooky/creepy but not "eww, gross!"
~ no need for weaponry or chainsaws or knives or that kind of thing
~ since we try to reuse the same overall theme, we don't really have much need for things like cartoonish stuff, cutesy stuff, no movie characters, no clowns, no pirates, no miniature village houses or Halloween tree stuff (but a Christmas ornament with a Halloween theme is ok, especially a handmade one), not really into aliens, mad scientists, or medical. Don't have a spot for blow ups.
~ please no real bones or real animal parts or fur, no demented doggies or kitty-type things (realistic rats, mice, crows, bats, & graveyard critters are good though!)
~ please very light on candy or sweets if you choose to include any - my kids have multiple sets of grandparents & neighbors who really go over the top since there are not many little kids on our street
~ please no lotions, perfumes, real candles or scented items - my DH has asthma & both kiddos are prone to skin reactions & allergies
~ We do a portrait wall display and already have all of the easily available lenticulars, so unless it's from an out of the way store, we've likely got it already. Framed black & white photos of the Addams Family or other famous spooky families (ahem, cough, Lord of Darkness from Legend) could be neat though. And if you bought a smaller thrift-store painting & added a skelly or witch or ghost or other Halloween item into it, that would be awesome too!
~ I don't need any serving pieces or napkins or tablecloths for our party. I have actually over-bought this kind of stuff from after-Halloween clearance & really can't store anymore until I use up what I have


I am very inspired by Rogers Gardens & the way they merchandise. I love that they are sophisticated, spooky & tell a story. 
I have a pinterest board with over 1000 Halloween pins on it that I'll include for my Reaper to look at. It has my real name on it so I don't like to post the link all over though. Lots of stuff there that I love as well. 

Sorry this is so long! It's easy to get carried away!  I would rather give my Reaper a lot to work with than too little. I may adjust this now & then if I think of anything else, if you can imagine that!
I know that we'll be pleased with whatever you come up with, Reaper!

Big thank you to Bethene for all her hard work in putting this together for us all to enjoy!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm working on another skeleton invasions. So what I could use the most is more skeletons of any type. Even broken ones, animal versions or used ones too. I'll also need those unique color lights like the fire/ice stuff or anything led that color changes as a projector. It's for outside since my house is almost surrounded by woods. I'm also into skele-gnomes and skele-fairies. Solar powered spot lights would also help.

I am throwing another early Halloween party for adults, so I'll also be interested in any supplies for it. Beggers can't be choosers. 
I'm also into life size monsters, gargoyles and other weird stuff.

I can't use cute. movies, non led lights,


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

We do a outside haunt but also decorate inside as well

Likes: witches like props,figures ect.black cats,bats,creepy cloth,webs,black lights,floodlights, spot lights,tombstones,anything to do with horror host Elvira, vampira,sevngoolie etc.classic horror, b horror,universal monsters,full moon pictures,vintage Halloween,witch costume old Halloween costumes,haunted mansion, we use a projector with a memory chip so any projector DVDs sleepy hollow ,inflatables

Dislikes: kiddie stuff like creepy stuff more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this needs to be at the top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes it does,Saki!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man, where to start, where to start??

I have my usual cemetery. I am going to have my many skeletons doing a sort of masquerade ball amongst the stones.

Likes....
bead necklaces
masquerade masks
big feather plumes
scrap material (satin / lace / etc) to make raggedy dresses
old neckties, vests, hats,etc. 

I'm clearly OK with glitter!
Inside I have a Halloween village - all mismatched ceramic / porcelain houses and buildings.
Apothecary labels would be nice. 

Dislikes...
Blood & gore
Movie / TV characters
Zombies
Dolls / Babies
Cartoony stuff

Subject to be added onto!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

And now, the list: This may evolve as the stalking and waiting allows more ideas to form!

Thank you first and foremost for any and all fun gifts you send reaper, I am greatfull for all!!!!!

I am planning for a display next year in an old world Antiquities style. I am currently looking for and gathering items to create wondrous cursed artifacts and oddities to scatter about and display through the house. I think of it as a stroll through one of the shops down Nocturne Alley, dark, spooky and a little on the elegant side, but not too gore.

Outside I like many have a haunted/abandoned graveyard. Mine however is more sparse and winds around and through a forested area and small brook. 

With that in mind here are some items I could use and include in my Halloween fun!!
Bats
Spiders
Mice/rats
Owls
Ravens
frogs/toads
snakes
Cheese Cloth (need lots of this)
moss - but not spanish (I have lots of that)
skulls
Skeleton - lifesize pose an stay would be a real treat
bag of bones
black tapered led candles (any black candles would be wonderful)
Pumpkins (all sizes shapes and natural colors)
Funkins
jack-O-lanterns
creepy cloth black or gray ( I can never get enough of this stuff)
glass cloches (also can't get enough of these)
antique looking candle holders black or brass
oval photo frames or mirrors also antique looking
black fabric for table tops and mantles or such
lanterns would be lovely
gravestones
ghosts
firefly lights
shadow boxes
have been looking for a while for one of those posed white cobras to place under a glass cloche
some Halloween cooking items would be fun
love scented candles too
spooky tunes like the ones used in Rogers Garden Hauntingly Beautiful would be awesome!
There are no food allergies so no worries there and no little ghoulies or critters in the house.

My Halloween Pinterest board: 
https://www.pinterest.com/Granger_girl/halloween-fun/


I'm not a fan of:
gore
body parts
babies
zombies
aliens
pirates
circus
Satanic or evil
blow molds
inflatables 
I do not need any day of the dead items ~there are quite beautiful but don't fit my style

Please have fun be creative and I will truly treasure any and all gifts you send. Thank you so much for being my reaper!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

First of all, thank you thank you to whomever my reaper might be for your thoughtfulness and your awesomeness in participating in this reaping. I'm sure that I'll love whatever you decide to send, & I thank you for sharing a little bit of your Halloween spirit with me.

My favorite colors in my Halloween decorating – black, purple, red, green, silver, touches of orange.

I mostly do indoor decorating due to my neighborhood, but I do throw a Halloween dinner/party every year. I don't have themes in my house for the most part (though I should think about that) - I just try to get Halloween touches in every room!

I have a small dog & several (6) cats. No kids yet, unless you count the husband! LOL

Now, on to the likes/dislikes:

Likes

Nightmare Before Christmas
Edgar Allen Poe
Tim Burton
Disney’s Haunted Mansion and other Disney Halloween 
Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow
Addams Family
Peanuts Halloween
Classic/Universal Monsters
Beetlejuice
Edward Gorey
The Munsters
Elvira
Vintage Halloween anything!
Bats
Blow molds (have none – would love to start a collection!)
Black cats
Spiders
Baking/cooking Halloween supplies/utensils
Halloween cookbooks ( I love cooking/baking – can’t believe I only have one!)
Pumpkins
Full moon
Skeletons/skulls
Halloween ornaments (finally got a Halloween tree last year, so my poor little tree is quite bare)
Ghosts
Gothic/Victorian/Steampunk/Egyptian/Psychobilly/Day of the Dead- looking items
Tombstones
Coffins
Halloween earrings
Scarecrows
Gargoyles
Tea
Halloween cat toys and/or dog toys 
Thrift store finds
Anything hand-crafted or sewn – I’m always in awe of people’s amazing creativity (since I’m not terribly crafty that way)
Carved Funkins – if you’re creative that way, go for it! I’d love to see your creativeness!
I’d love to add a kitchen witch to my house!
Battery-powered LED taper candles (I got a candelabra on clearance last year, & I don’t want wax all over it - but not in black, please, as the candelabra itself is black)

Dislikes

Clowns
Zombie stuff
dead babies
inflatables (I have cats, so they wouldn’t last long)
gory stuff
horror movie dudes (Jason, Freddy, Chucky, etc. – I love the guys, but not in my Halloween decorating)
aliens
skeleton animals (cats/dogs) (sorry, too painful, as I’ve lost a few pets over the years)
fall/harvest décor (we don’t have a fall in FL really)
anything that strobes (medical reasons)
Wiccan/Satanic stuff
Biohazard/scientist stuff
Rats
Bugs/roaches
edibles (unless it won’t melt – I live in FL, so everything melts in the heat down here)
overdose of glitter (I can take it in small touches or just really cool-looking, but not glitter crazy)
Halloween bracelets/necklaces (my skin reacts crazy to some jewelry-except earrings)
Makeup (I’m super-picky about that stuff, & it probably wouldn’t survive the FL heat anyway)

Can’t Use (probably ‘cause I have lots of them already)

Fuzzy socks
Halloween music
Horror novels
Wax candles/holders
Halloween towels
Halloween cookie cutters

Thank you so much! Can't wait to start stalking the mailman!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Likes
homemade stuff
spellbooks & boxes
kitties & bats
socks
stuff for my pets (cats & dogs!)
Nightmare Before Christmas (anything Burton, really)
Harry Potter
gargoyles
steampunk
solar lights

The garage will be a witch's cottage with all sorts of oddments on the tables and shelves. The yard theme this year is "skeleton holiday" with skellies having a pic-nic, playing yard games, etc in the graveyard. SO skellies of all types and creatures - even bones and parts would be awesome. 

you can never have enough basic haunt supplies like brushes, tape, webbing etc!

*We're really happy with anything we get - surprise packages are just fun!*

Dislikes/not really needed
glitter/overly shiny things
overly gory things
babies or clowns (or clown babies! *shudder*)
Dia De Los Muertos


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so many great lists!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Would Love:

Mad Scientist Lab Items - Embalming equipment, syringes, vintage medical supplies, beakers, flasks, test tubes, surgical instruments, medical trays,
Cloches/specimen jars
Witchy items - potion bottles (any kind of potions or specimens) 
Spellbooks (don’t have any handmade items)
Potion Labels
Bones – Real or Fake
Skeleton Animals or Reptiles 
CarnEvil themed items such as Clown masks and shoes or any clown accessories or clown props or freak show type items
Items for my Cabinet of Curiosities (Bones, teeth, prosthetic eye, false teeth or partial teeth, fingers, toes, Fuji Mermaid, fairy, alien, monkey’s paw, etc. anything weird.)
Sterling silver .925 Halloween Charms for my bracelet
Jack-O-Lanterns – if you can carve jack-o-lanterns, I’d love to have them! 
Life-size Props 
Rubber Bats
GroundBbreakers
Tombstones
Owls
Items for my Halloween Tree – anything goes as far as my Halloween tree is concerned. 

Can Live Without:

TV/Movie Character items
Cutesy items
Figurines or Knick knacks
Ouija Boards

Notes: I’ll probably update this list a couple of times, so please check back. Gore doesn’t bother me. I have LOTS on my Pinterest page, even albums that are Halloween related haven’t been categorized in the “Halloween” category yet – don’t miss them! You can tell I love just about anything, so I’m easy to please. I’m not a major fan of anything in general such as vampires, werewolves, zombies, etc., so I don’t collect items related to them or have areas designated solely to those items.

https://www.pinterest.com/thegigglefairy/
_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

moving it to the top


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay I have revamped my list-should just put anything I think-lol


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I like bats, cats, pumpkins, Pumpkin carving, witches, moons, disney, nightmare before Christmas, Steven king, spiders, creepy cloth, pirates, outdoor decorations. This year's theme is "sleepy hallow dead & breakfast" we plan on having a dining room scene, a breakfast in bed scene, & maybe a bar area. I like skeletons& Victorian era things,gothic looking things. We could use a sound effects tape with a horse galloping by, but that's going to be hard to find! I like the colors blue, green, purple,gold, black & orange. I like Harry potter, Lord of the rings, & star wars. I like ghosts & vampires, candles, candelabras, lights of any color for indoor or outdoor use.
I dislike gore, & the color red.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Has everyone posted here?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

First of all, I want to say Thank you to my Secret Reaper! I know it takes a lot of time picking out items for people you may not know well so, thanks again! Also, I may be adding stuff so please check back now and then..  

I love old, creepy, Gothic, Victorian, Haunted Mansion, re-purposed and recycled. Some of my favorite reapings were things I never thought of so please let your imagination run wild! 

The Cemetery: I can always use tombstones, groundbreakers, ghosts, crows, rats, props, etc. 

The Evil Pumpkin Patch: This was a new addition last year, so evil or creepy pumpkins would be appreciated.

Carnival: My neighbors are doing an Evil Clown yard, so I plan to add some Carnevil themed props to mine in order to blend the two yards. The only items I have for this (so far) is a ticket booth and a fortune teller. Freak show props, banners and anything that fits this theme would be awesome!

Last but certainly not least, the witches: I have a witch scene.. if you have old black capes, lace up boots, oddities or an original idea, I would love to have them! 

Dislikes: Not into gore.. I like what some people would call morbid, but not extreme gore. I’m not into aliens, movies, movie icons, TV Shows, cute, country, candle holders or Zombies.

Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/kymmm/


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Themes I use:
~Pirates of the caribbean
~Haunted Mansion
~Ravens/Edgar allen Poe
~Cemetery
~New this year: Witch Area & Skeleton Mermaid

I Like/Need:
Things that are more realistic looking (not cutesy or cartoonish)
Old looking items (like they have been around awhile)
Labels and contents for potion bottles (I have the bottles, I went crazy and bought like 20, but have yet to fill them or make the labels!! I like this style)







Dried plants/flowers/etc a witch might have hanging up/on a wall (I have the cupboard for this already, but no dried things yet)







Haunted mansion family portrait wall (old portraits/frames or 3D portraits, or a porcelain doll I can make into that awesome 3d lady portrait from grandin road &/or a matching hubby style one)








I do not Like/Need:
Dark Magic or Gore
Clown/Evil Pumpkin/Cartoon characters

I Do a yard display every year & a party once every 3 years or so (just did a party in 2015, so it will be awhile before the next)

Indoors: I do mostly black with some Orange theme...I like lots of ravens/spiders/owls/bats (creepy/spooky feel) and what I would describe as an "edgar allen poe" type decor.. I also have a small village display area...most of my houses are actually dollar store, but figures are craft store…(I wouldn't mind expanding this display area)

Outdoors: In my garage I always do a scary decor…i change this area every year: zombie/ mad scientist/crime scene/chop shop/evil doctor/insane asylum/etc… this is the only area I do blood and guts & an electrocution area.

The main of my yard is of course, the infamous cemetery...I make most of my stones myself, but have not ventured into shapes outside of the typical tombstone yet, so that would be cool to have something different. This area will have the witch/skeleton cauldron creep i am making. She will be singing "come little children" from hocus pocus. She is based on the one in this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnO4W0OTw2k
She will be outside, so anything for around her would need to survive the elements at least a little bit...magic candles or black flame candle or the magic spell book like in the movie Hocus Pocus! Or anything else hocus pocus-esque. I do have a cape and broom for her, but if sewing is your thing, she could use a stylized cape to look like it would have been worn by one of the sister's from Hocus Pocus would be cool.

Other side of my yard (I live on a corner) I Do Pirates of the Caribbean...this is my favorite area!!! I could definitely use more "treasure" as I want to make the gold pile from the ride this year & i am adding a skeleton mermaid area this year to this scene. THis is the skeleton mermaid I made















I do haunted mansion on my porch. I have a madam Leota on display, but nothing else around her. I am open to anything for this area, whether it is specifically for Leota or the mansion...I'm thinking a sign of some sort, or tarot cards around her ball, or anything flying/moving around her (like the instruments in the ride do), or her incantations in some form, or the raven or even a spell book...some magic, movement or sound around her would be awesome.

In future years, I can see myself expanding the witches theme and doing a haunted hotel or dead and breakfast theme as well. Anything for these themes would be welcomed as well!! 

I love things that look more REAL...and I love to make a lot of my stuff...so supplies to make props/decor is always a plus!! I am in need of white and/or black cheesecloth.

I like all things skeleton, including pet cemetery

I want to someday do the dinner party scene from haunted mansion with the dancing ghosts. I am actually going to throw a Halloween Dinner party (for about 8 total) this season, and could use some dinner party supplies (black/skeleton/bat/spider type theme)

This year I am looking to add spiderwebs...so I am in the market for a webcaster of some sort, to make everything look more old/authentic or beef netting to make spiderwebs


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I see many lists of Victims I would like to have this time around!! Great lists, guys!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More great list


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

*Secret Reaper Likes and Dislikes*

Likes- 
Wood or Metal Halloween Signs( old or new)
Silver/ Pewter picture frames (old, new, broken)
Spiders, Bats, Frogs, Crows, Owls, Ravens (all kinds)
Scarecrows, Vampires, Monsters, Werewolves, Pumpkin Sentinels (think pumpkinrot)
Screamers (this is what I call them, they come in all versions/figures and they are hard rubber and when you push them they scream)
Gothic candle holders/candelabras/chandeliers (can be any color I can always re-paint)
Wall Clings (stick-ems) trees, spiders, bats, Halloween sayings (all welcome)
Lights- blue, orange, purple, green, red
We are doing a haunted Sanitarium (insane asylum, I just like the old fashioned word-Sanitarium) them in 2017, and there are couple scenes we are trying to collect items for . One of them is a nurses' station and we are on the hunt for a metal first aid kit to hang on a wall (new, old, broken welcome), an old rotary phone, anatomy charts, syringes and the like.
We are also doing a nursery scene and are on the hunt for a jack-in-the box , wooden pull toys, a broken doll, old tattered nursery prints(like wall decor).
Don't stress dear reaper, just make it fun for yourself , we will happy and most appreciative of whatever you send. 

Dislikes-
Clowns- the boy does not like
Glitter bombs

I also have a Halloween pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.com/halloweengirl7/halloween/
For further inspiration of our style(if needed).


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My expanded list after sleeping on it last night.

My Likes:

Anything witch related(bottles,spell books,figurines,signs,wall hangings,pentagrams,penticles)
Skulls
Bones
Anything I can use in my graveyard(ground breakers,peepers,ghosts)
Gore
Body parts(severed heads,legs,arms etc..)
Flame less candles(all sizes,bloody drips ok)
Spooky signs, wall hangings
Spiders, 
Spooky flower's/plants, 
Skeletons, 
Blow molds,
Creepy cloth(black/grey only)
Spooky candle holders (pillar in different hights/sizes
Spooky chandliers
Ghosts
Creepy dolls(w/halloween make over)
Zombie babies(store or homemade don't matter)
Jack O'laterens
Spooky/creepy wreaths 
Homemade is ok
Really if it's Halloween related decor I'll love it!

Dislikes:
Cutesy
Glittery
Disney

For a look at my displays.

Official blog for Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt http://spookyhollowcemeteryyardhaunt.blogspot.com

Official Facebook page*
http://spookyhollowcemeteryhaunt.simdif.com

Offical website*
Http://spookyhollowcemeteryyardhaunt.simdif.com


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

For those of you asking for creepy cloth. Is there a particular color you prefer? Just asking in case McBernes gets someone wanting some.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

has everyone posted their lists?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I haven't even started revamping my list yet and haven't "officially" signed up yet since I want my list to be pretty well complete before I do. 

I do have to admit that every year I see a list or two that just intimidates the heck out of me, yet this year I've thought of at least one idea for each of you. So I guess maybe I'm not as easily intimidated this year (or maybe someone is hiding in the bushes just waiting....).


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> I haven't even started revamping my list yet and haven't "officially" signed up yet since I want my list to be pretty well complete before I do.
> 
> I do have to admit that every year I see a list or two that just intimidates the heck out of me, yet this year I've thought of at least one idea for each of you. So I guess maybe I'm not as easily intimidated this year (or maybe someone is hiding in the bushes just waiting....).


I just find my list from last year and make the needed updates, makes it easier to have a detailed one


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

at the bottom!! We can't have that!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I keep adding to mine-lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't added to mine at all...should think about it though


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Well as this Halloween is quickly coming around and I havent had time to start on any new projects.....I can say August 1 will be starting day. Due to my youngest being diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, we are doing an outdoor haunt like always but with a medical twist. 
Likes: scary is better
-Need items to put in my tunnel that comes up to my front door....things that are something you would find in a funny house such as warped mirrors, hands, body parts, etc.
-Gravestones or items for the cemetery
-anything Nightmare before Christmas for the outside where jack and zero are going. 
-Lighting is always a plus to light up the yard.
-Items that go in an insane asylum such as straight jacket, hospital gowns, medical supplies, etc. 
-skulls, bones, body parts, chains, rats, real looking bats.
-products to use on props such as paint, clay, paintbrushes
-pieces to the spookytown

Dislikes: Anything for inside minus whats listed above. I have about thirty totes of stuff for inside that I only use half of. 
Nothing cutesy. 
No glitter
Nothing childish
Nothing cheesy looking
Im pretty easy going and am very appreciative of anything. 

shipping preferences: US only


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I just find my list from last year and make the needed updates, makes it easier to have a detailed one


I've been doing that for the last few years, but I think it's time to make a new one.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i usually do the same but did new this year. 

previous years still apply though LOLOLOL


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

_Hello Reaper,
My Likes:I have an indoor display only,witch theme..
I love witchy items-all themes loved(Cute,Evil,Spooky,Wiccan)
Small items for a Halloween shadow box/Apothecary Cabinet (any theme here)
Potion bottles-filled or empty
Pumpkins,Pumpkins,Pumpkins of any kind 
Ghosts
Love vampire things(cute or gothic)
Halloween tree items-any theme here,really need a tree skirt for a mini tree..can't find one
Owls & crows
Bats,bats and black cats!
Classic Frankenstein
Werewolves
Wizards..I like Harry Potter too
Headless Horseman stuff
Vintage/reproduction halloween 
Skulls,bones(not real please),skeletons(would like a skull head that could house makeup brushes ) or succulents too
Elvira,Buffy,Hocus Pocus Fan!!!
Dia de los Muertos
Tombstones
Coffee mugs
Candles(LED/real)& Scentsy Bars-I like Patchouli and Pumpkin scents
Candlebras-not glitter ones
Lanterns/cloches(wire or glass)/terariums
LED string lights/battery operated mini lights(ones with bats or pumpkins on them)
Really want Bubble String Lights..yessss
Signs/Decor for my flowerbeds (like Gnomes too)
LOVE stationery items(notepads,STICKERS,pens,STICKERS)
Black creepy cloth/black lacy type tablemats(for my end tables)
Halloween signs-love the handmade ones that look distressed
Halloween clothing button pins/brooches-I collect them
Halloween scarfs/socks(8-9..I know ) 
Anything thrown in for a 8 y/o boy would be great but not expected

And if you so happen to be a crafter that has made a Harry Potter Mandrake,I would LOVE one!

Dislikes:
Heavy gore
Clowns/alien/evil dolls/babies/body parts
Bugs/Rats/Snakes(black ones are ok)
Lab/Hospital Items
Satanic Items
Ouija boards
PVC candles
No babies/animals in jars

I realllly love thrifted/old items that tell a story and handmade items too(If repainting items,I like black/distressed colored items) 

My Halloween Pinterest Board for more ideas I love- https://www.pinterest.com/danic0409/halloween-ideas/ 


Oh,and I've never been glittered bombed before..would be fun I think _


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope I get someone that's into witches because I've got a TON of witch stuff that needs a good home (hinthintcheat&tossmeawitchypersonbethene!!)

Likes:
Vintage/vintage repro stuff in general, pumpkins/JOL, Frankenstein anything, mummies, scary vampires, classic Hammer gents (Lee, Cushing, Price, etc,), but honestly, anything makes me happy. Half the fun is that getting & opening that box is the Christmas morning feel of it. I think I enjoy it MORE than Christmas morning actually!!

Dislikes:
Too much glitter, super gory, & no clowns EVAR!! Actually I take that back, I like scary clowns, like Pennywise, but real clown stuff is creepy.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I hope I get someone that's into witches because I've got a TON of witch stuff that needs a good home (hinthintcheat&tossmeawitchypersonbethene!!)
> 
> .


oh! me! me!me! I like witches!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The best part is it's already boxed up!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> The best part is it's already boxed up!!


even better! it means you can ship it quickly! LOLOL!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure you have pm'd me your info!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> I've been doing that for the last few years, but I think it's time to make a new one.


Oh new is good, I just tend to want more of the same thing!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Kmeyer, just curious, how many people do you usually have for halloween dinner party? Is it sit down?


kmeyer1313 said:


> First of all, thank you thank you to whomever my reaper might be for your thoughtfulness and your awesomeness in participating in this reaping. I'm sure that I'll love whatever you decide to send, & I thank you for sharing a little bit of your Halloween spirit with me.
> 
> My favorite colors in my Halloween decorating – black, purple, red, green, silver, touches of orange.
> 
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm doing a witch scene too. So if you get me, send it on.



RCIAG said:


> I hope I get someone that's into witches because I've got a TON of witch stuff that needs a good home (hinthintcheat&tossmeawitchypersonbethene!!)
> 
> Likes:
> Vintage/vintage repro stuff in general, pumpkins/JOL, Frankenstein anything, mummies, scary vampires, classic Hammer gents (Lee, Cushing, Price, etc,), but honestly, anything makes me happy. Half the fun is that getting & opening that box is the Christmas morning feel of it. I think I enjoy it MORE than Christmas morning actually!!
> ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Halloween Havic, make sure you send me your information, I don't have your pm....


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

OK I too have gotten additional inspiration and added to my list. You all are so awesome at starting new ideas!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This needs to be nearer the other thread


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I promise if I get ANY witch fans that ENTIRE BOX IS YOURS!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Seems like there should be more lists then this!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Push to top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure you post here and send me your information!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethene, what's the official number right now? I know we have a way to go. Never mind. I saw we are at 51 on the sign up and discussion thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumping up again


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Likes:
crystal balls
pumpkin scented goodies (room sprays etc)
I just bought the spooky phone and love stuff like that. Target had a very cool old cathedral style "haunted radio" last year I loved. Also the eyeball doorbell... actually Target Halloween stuff in general. Lol.
I do some romantic goth decorating inside. Black roses, candelabras, etc
Halloween throw pillows
animated stuff
ghosts
reapers
urns
ground breakers
tombstones
owls
black cats
rats
skeletons
glitter (I know, I know. Lol)
haunted mansion style stuff
lenticular photos
fog machine
candles
creepy old looking lanterns for cemetery
cemetery sign (I have one from dollar tree)
pvc candles would be absolutely amazing
witch costume (for a prop)
cauldrons (I have a small one I use inside)
witch broom
crows/ravens
geods
glitter, or pretty pumpkins
apothecary jars
Edgar Allan Poe
things unDer cloche or in cages
Oddities
A wand to add to my witch scene
lighting (outdoor mostly) led color spotlights, etc
skelly animals
scentsy bars, scentsy burner
candle holders, candelabras
spell books
flower arrangements for cemetery
things for my outdoor cemetery
victorian stuff
signs
I love beetlejuice, and NBC
Also, Labyrinth is my favorite movie of all time.
Jack-o-lanterns
Not sure if this even exists, but my front yard has a light post built in, would be cool to have a flickering bulb, or something inside. Takes standard light bulbs.
old looking mortuary/ embalming stuff
witchy stuff: wands, etc. would love a cool looking witch hat.
bats
spiders
homemade anything. Love seeing others creativity.

I have several different Halloween boards seperated by themes (future haunts. Also, it's my dream to open my own haunted house someday. Lol.) Link to my pinterest in my signature. The secret reaper board is ideas that I think I could make, not stuff I necessarily want myself. 




Dislikes/have no use:
food serve ware
zombie stuff
window clings
devil/satanic things
zombie babies
Excessive amounts of gore. I don't mind it, but not really my thing.
inflatables
cheesy stuff
dish towels (my grandma made me a billion halloween ones last year. Lol)
blow molds
sound effects
Cutesy (teddy bears and what have you)
character stuff i.e. jason, chucky..
socks




Currently, I do a small scale (very small. just starting out) cemetery outside. Majority of my foam tombstones I bought from Walgreens got severely damaged (michigan weather), so I would love some more tombstones for this year. Probably going to make some wood ones as my fiancé has easy access to scrap wood, and also, I don't think I have the talent to carve foam. Lol. Inside is a little of everything. Really would like to concentrate on outside as much as possible. Though in future years I would like to do a CarnEvil theme, and also a witch theme outside. I do not own any circus items yet so if you happen to have some you would like to donate to future haunts that's cool. 
I'm really not hard to please. I LOVE getting home made stuff. But if you're not talented like me, I also love store bought/ thrift. Anyway, I'll add more if I think about it. A little difficult since I'm on my phone (dogs knocked over laptop  )


Another random fact: I'm obsessed with weiner dogs. I have 2 and any time I see something with a weiner dog on it, I buy it. The way to my heart. Lol. I have 3 small dogs and they love goodies if you're so inclined. 

P.s.s My fiancé and I got engaged last Halloween so something commemorating that, or something to do with eternal love would be neat.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

A lot of great lists, got to read them again to catch everything!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the variety in the lists


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I'm laying stake to post #100 for my list!  I'll add more detail before I make it official.

Likes

pumpkins
gargoyles
skulls
skeletons
cheesecloth
ornaments for our Halloween tree
Halloween hair bow, socks or onsie/t-shirt/sleeper for my daughter size 2T
crafty Halloween projects or games for a toddler
DVDs of classic Scooby-Doo from the late 60s 
black or blood red hot glue sticks
LED candles 
LED spotlights
wax melts - pumpkin and vanilla are my favorite scents
an old or new fence finial - I want to replicate some for my cemetery fence in 2017
Halloween flower pots or planters - have several plants in 4-inch pots but will make use of anything you decide to send 
homemade or thrifted is great!
I'd love to have a Crystal Head vodka bottle - empty of course 
skeleton animals - prefer fake ones though I would absolutely love a real cow or hog's skull 
odd blow molds
If my reaper does paper mache, I'd love to have something created by them
glass, plastic or styrofoam mannequin/wig heads - male, female, or child
Halloween themed piggy bank
realistic decorations/adornments for my cemetery
any type of party light - disco ball, lava lamps, strobe lights, blacklight, etc is great (I'm using a colored spinning light to help my little one fall asleep) 
halloween models - skulls, cemeteries, classic monsters
acrylic or porcelain teeth or old dentures/parcels to recycle into projects (the yuck factors disappears after they soak in bleach water ) 
old eyeglasses - especially an old pair of cat-eye glasses for props
gothic or wrought-iron looking candelabras or candle holders
a lions head door knocker for a future mausoleum project
Halloween story books for the little one
A custom-made tombstone would be awesome
Little Tikes has a line of flashlights with a Halloween theme - have the vampire and the pumpkin dude with coveralls
I like stuff more on the creepy side though I'm OK with cutesy for the little one
If you have a thrift store with a 25-cent toy bin, the little one is in need of some mega bloks people to go with the cars and blocks she has 
Just picked up some monster high dolls and have put them aside for the little one so any accessories or dolls to add to the collection would be great!

Dislikes or don't need

no glitter please - It always somehow always attaches to my toddler 
cobwebs- have too many
no pretty or sparkly vampires
not really into NBC though ornaments for the Halloween tree are OK
zombie babies
nothing with a really strong cinnamon smell (allergies)
movies and music - have lots
no excessive gore or blood and guts
candy - I love it but have packed on too many pounds lately, hubby is diabetic and I'm sure the little one will get more than enough.

I like things more on the creepy side. Will be decorating mostly inside this year though will have a few things outside. The main thing for us this year is taking our daughter trick-or-treating for her first time. My daughter loves lights and is constantly dragging out an electric jack-o-lantern i recently bought.

For 2017 I'm divided between going for the granny-witch theme I had originally planned for this year or setting up a weekend display at work. 

I'm in a rural area and don't have the great stores that several of you have. Locally we have Walmart (which basically just puts out costumes), Dollar Tree, Family Dollar, Dollar General, Rite Aid and CVS.

Here's my pinterest page to give you an idea of what I like.  https://www.pinterest.com/cowrun2/secret-reaper-2016/ 

Dear reaper please don't fret as I'm sure I love whatever you send. Just have fun!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, it's good to be here again. hello all you oldies and newbies. it's been a long year since last reaper. and here we are again. I'm so excited. okay, my list for a starter. if someone is good at crafting, they could make me some cute felt clothes to fit my 2 pink flamingos.
okay, one thing on my list is a cut cd. if you know how to do that. I read where this guy does this, and I thought it sounded cool.
Armageddon
1. T.I. Dead And Gone Feat Justin Timberlake
2. The Beatles Yesterday
3. Soft Cell Tainted Love
4. Frank Sinatra's I've Got you under My Skin
5. Hall & Oates Maneater
6. Queen Another One Bites the Dust [Yeah Yeah Yeahs "Heads Will Roll"]
7. Jonathen Coulton Re : Your Brains
8. Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell Ain't No Mountain High Enough
9. Eric Prydz's Call on Me
10. Bruce Springsteen Born to Run
11. Bon Jovi's Living on A Prayer
last year lady goats gave me some zombie rats, I loved them. I love rats! so to go with them, maybe some zombie flamingos, dead flamingos, skeleton flamingos, or a skeleton rat, skeleton cat, skeleton dog, skeleton bat, skeleton buzzard, or skeleton bird. none of them real of course. and I don't like the bones to be black. I like the natural shade of ones. I do already have a skeleton spider.
any nox arcania cd would be nice
a midnight syndicate tape would be nice, but I have 2 or 3, so would have to post which one's I would like.
i like those solar lights. the ones for landscaping. but i don't like repeats. so maybe a pumpkin or a witch and such.
fake pumpkins. ones that hold up in the weather. no ceramic ones and no faces. just fakes ones made of plastic.
blow molds, check out my facebook page to see what ones I already have.
creapy eyeball plant. or a maneating plant
some on this forum mentioned seeds that grow unusual looking plants.
although i have most the goose bumps series, there are a couple i am missing.
i like walking dead dogtags, and the walking dead pop figures. I have a lot of the pop figures, so there again I would have to let you know which ones.

i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. i don't however like 2 of a kind, so i have a lot of the bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers, so it might be hard to get me one of those without duplicating, unless it is homemade. 
dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies [except the ones listed], candles, dolls made gory, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for, unless one specifically requsted.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hi Hallo, so happy to see you here!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Let's get this a little closer to the other post


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, it needs to be by the other one!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

This will probably be updated as we get closer to the sign-up deadline.

Likes: Gothic, cemetery stuff, swamp stuff, gargoyles, bats, witch/witch's cupboard stuff, skulls, scowling jack-o-lanterns, Harry Potter. Spooky atmosphere creating stuff. We mostly decorate outside. The snake hourglass that Target has this year is cool. We will love anything you send!

Dislikes: gory, movie character stuff (Mike Myers, etc.), clowns, cutesy/country, day of the dead stuff


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

These need to stay together. Good to see you Auditor and Hallorenescene


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

The two-headed Halloween beast that is me and Ghouliet are coming out of hibernation for SR!

There are so many majorly talented people here that have incredible crafting skills. I will not list you out individually, that has already been attempted by others, but if you are one those talented people, listed or unlisted, feel free to make us whatever you would like. We admire your talent and would love anything you made us. 

Onto our list. We DO have an outdoor cemetery that we put up every year, but we don't really need anything else for it right now. This year we're gonna do more indoor decorating, so spoil us with indoorsy stuff! 

LIKES

Halloween Dining room Tablecloth My tabletop is 74" X 52" (you will need to add overhang)
Halloween Pillows
Indoor Decor (for Ghouliet's fireplace mantle or Lil G's office - no particular theme)
Halloween Liquid Soaps
Halloween Shower Curtain OR a Cute Monster Shower Curtain (that could stay up all year)
Halloween Door Mat
Halloween Centerpiece
Halloween Quilt
Nightmare Before Christmas (Lil G is doing a NBC Halloweentown theme in her office this year, so anything that would fit in that theme would rock!)
Skeleton Vultures
LOVE those large eyeballs at Grandin Road
Sign that says "You are never too old to beg for free candy" - At Home has a sign like this that is great, but if you're artsy and make us one from scratch that is even more awesome!
Moscato Wine (to enjoy while passing out candy)
And kind of unrelated to Halloween, but something that Lil G is always on the lookout for, old photos (cabinet cards, carte de visite, etc -- no snapshots) that have identifying names written on the back. We do genealogy searches on them and send them back to living descendants. Think of it as sending a picture of someone in the past who celebrated Halloween and handed down the tradition.

DISLIKES (and just stuff we don't need)

Cemetery items
Skeletons of any kind (except the above mentioned skeleton vultures. Very much do want those)
Zombies/zombie babies
Witches
Gore
Glitter
Candy (UNLESS it's candy corn. Lil G will happily liberate that from Ghouliet's hands)
Candles

Helpful links for all your stalking needs:
Ghouliet's Pintrest
Lil Ghouliette's Pintrest
Resurrection Vale's FB page
Wayward Objects _(Lil G's blog for old photo research if anybody is actually interested and that's the end of this shameless self promotion)_



Referring to myself in the 3rd person while writing this up is so weird. lol.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a huge adult party every year. I don't usually have a theme, but I do add to the decorations to the house (which seems to be a bit hit). 

Likes:
Anything to help with a covered outdoor porch decoration (I currently have spider webs and spiders, but I would really like to make my porch stand out this year). 
Anything handmade (the talent on this forum is incredible!)
Skellies (life-size or not, people or animals)
Large lightweight black material to cover walls/ceiling 
I love gothic vampire stuff 
Items to add to a voodoo alter 
LED candles 
Spiders
Bones
Tombstones 
Anything creepy/eerie


Dislikes:
Glitter
Cutesy
Clowns
Satanic items
Zombie babies
Blow Molds

Items to help with party: Gothic small paper plates/napkins.

Here is a link to my pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.com/kab827/halloween/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great lists!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Move on up, little list thread! We need people remember to add their lists!!! Don't forget, y'all!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Make sure those lists are super detailed!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to fine tune my list


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Agreed,br1ston3, the more detailed the better,,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My list is so detailed it's nearly a book! Hahahaha!  (Page 1 or post #10 in this thread!!)

I have had to make more changes, yet, to my original list, lol. At this point, the list I sent bethene to PM to my Reaper might as well just be tossed, as it's quite different now! With the new house and getting more used to it daily and setting things up/unpacking/ect, we keep coming up with different ideas and having to change the list...

Seriously, I need more lists to go through!! Everyone...sign up over on the other thread and get your lists going over here!!!!! Must...read...more...lists...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

sent my PM to Bethene so here goes the first draft of the list will update as things creep into my head. 

First off we’re into just about anything Halloween. So whatever your twisted brain comes up with I’m sure we’ll just love. Homemade is Great, the creative things my past reapers have come up with have blown me away. That is not to say store brought or regifting isn’t as appreciated they most certainly will be. 

This year’s theme is an evil carnival

About the ONLY time glitter in a limited quantity might be appropriate to us is for this theme otherwise its normally a sorry nope. 
The venue again this year is the Vasa Hall which I believe belongs to a Scandinavian organization. So the name of our carnival is Lord Loki’s Traveling Show. If you happen to have the talent to make some signage with the name that’d be great. 

Could use more creepy clown masks – can one ever have enough of those laying around (Goodness never thought I’d say that…. Clowns have never been in the plans.
Clown wigs
Creepy circus music
More Side show oddities (have been gifted already with a dead man’s hand, a mandrake plant, Fiji mermaids and fairy skelly) Still looking for those conjoined twins or even triplets - human or animal, Shrunken heads, Dragon eggs. “human” skin lampshade for my creepy lamp. Whatever else your wicked mind comes up with. 
A snake charmer’s flute or a big realistic snake
A sword swallower’s sword 
“Chasing”Christmas lights to add to signs and entrances to look like a marquee
Sideshow banners
Animal masks 
we’d love a gorilla or big foot costume 

*The always loved list includes*
Never have enough glow in the dark paints
Bones, skulls and skellies – human, animal, mythical
Tombstones, iron crosses… Heck anything for our little Knothereyet Cemetery
I do all the forum card exchanges so stickers to add to envelopes for Halloween, Krampus, Vampy Valentine, Rotten Easter Eggs and a Red, White and Dead 4th of July

*On a personal note – *
Frog and I are into Geocaching (geocaching.com) in conjunction with this year’s potluck event we’re placing caches for attendees to find in the surrounding area so things we can use for halloweenie themed containers. Like the sippy cups at the DT. Containers need to be able to withstand the great outdoors. 
Gargoyles and mythical beasts
things to make my spooky town look lived in like creepy trees, people, benches, light poles fences.
Our baby Millie a 3 yr Great Dane LOVES to destroy rope toys so she’d love to make 4 inch string out of any soft lengths of rope you might include in our box 
Been on the lookout for a skull tea pot and cup set. 

*Don’t need or dislikes*
A past reap we were gifted with some great Fortune Teller items so no need there
Limited glitter where appropriate 
NO BLACK candles… I have a real phobia about them
No Pirates… not yet anyway. 
No Disney, Charlie Brown cutesy Halloween
Not into the horror film or TV merchandise including but not limited to the Nightmare Before Christmas, Freddie, Jason Michael Myers etc and so forth franchises… Ok Killer Klowns from Outer Space will work this time around if we must have a movie franchise. 
We’re more of the classic Universal and Toho studio horror folks but are taking a break from adding to the collection. It was something we shared with my son and since his passing in May I just can’t seem to look at the collection anymore. 
Currently I don’t need potion bottles
While blow molds and inflatables have their place not so much with me, UNLESS you happen to have a Gargoyle blow mold.

Update - 8-3
I love garden gnomes, elves, dragons and gargoyles 
We've tweaked the carn-evil's name a bit it's Lord Loki's Geocaching Nightmare 
I show a real fondness for Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate with Mint candies YUMMMM
Adding a link to my newly started orinterest - https://www.pinterest.com/karpntails/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thinking of you,Stinkerbell..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure that you post your list here!


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

I am super excited to take part in my second Reaper event! That said, to whoever gets me, thank you in advance! I can't wait to see my persons list and put together their package.

About my likes and such : Practically everything! Aside from my love for vintage and vintage inspired items, I'm quite fond of gothic, victorian, spooky yet classy decor. Think Addams Family, Munsters, Haunted Mansion. Oh, and as a cat lady, black cats are always a win with me.

Overall, I am really not hard to please and will be truly happy to get anything at all. I am just so excited to be a part of this! 


*Likes :*
Gothic "classy spooky" items
Cats <3
Anything Edward Gorey
Bats
Vintage/retro & reproduction Halloween decor (Beistle, Luhrs, Bethany Lowe, etc)
Blow molds (hey, a ghoul can dream, can't she? lol)
Skeletons / skulls
Ghosts
Pumpkins / Jack O'Lanterns
Hand made items
Ravens, crows, owls
Lanterns
Reapers, wraiths, etc.
Coffins 
Thrift store finds / second-hand
Glitter is fine

*Dislikes / Can't use :*
Super duper cutesy / country
Gore (blood is fine)
Sci Fi
Dolls
Bugs (spiders are fine)
Zombies
Slasher movie icons (Universal Monsters are fine)
Clowns
Dollar Tree & Targets dollar section (probably already bought it all, lol)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I've PM'd this same list to Bethene as well but of course as soon as I post this I'll think of something else. Actually as I'm typing - no candles or chocolate. I love them but it's too hot and not worth the risk of them melting.

Add likes of; lanterns, skellys, blow molds.

Likes: Dragons, cemeteries (I love the architecture of the monuments – photos of a local spot would be a great addition to my collection), gargoyles, pumpkins, ghosts, bats, vintage Halloween, witches, steampunk, skulls, sugar skulls, day of the dead, pirates, lace, unique Halloween fabric, Halloween craft items like papers and stickers (just not cutesy), books (cemeteries and ghost stories), Halloween town and dept. 56 items (I have a goal to set up a village and am building my collection), Disney’s haunted mansion, coffee, tea, beer and wine (especially something from a local spot). Oh and boxes, I have a collection of small unique boxes. Coloring books, I love coloring and we try to have a family coloring night when we can.

Overall I am super easy. I love handmade or repurposed items. There are so many talented folks on this site. I am always amazed and what I see and receive. I even love store bought. The thought and effort for anything is always special and appreciated. I have a husband that I’ve brought along for the Halloween ride and now his is a huge helper building out my ideas. He always loves a little treat or surprise. I also have a 7 year old son that loves to dress up (both Halloween and Comicons). He is a fan of How to Train Your Dragon (so am I) and the Flash. He loves all super heros really. He’s a big Star Wars fan too. He does tend to the dark side and loves Darth Vader and most Siths. He has a light saber collection.

For our haunt this year, I am not sure exactly what we are going to do. I know that is so scary and last minute. But, it will either be Pirates and maybe a mermaid. It may be Day of the Dead. Either way there will be a cemetery and firefly lights. More lights like spot lights (blue and green) and firefly items are helpful. Anything around either of these themes works as we switch back and forth a lot and it will be used.

For my dislikes, it’s pretty small actually. I don’t like spiders at all. I love webs though. Not a fan of clowns. No gore either. We have a lot of kids in our neighborhood so I have to watch the gore. But love to scare the crap out of them.  While I like zombies, we will probably skip that idea this year. We have plans but it’s a few years out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks bethene, i was a little stressed on making it this year. glad to be here. brimstone, thanks, glad to see you again too. lets rock this year.

oh, and kab, if anyone sends you those deaded blowmolds, i will be glad to [very, very] take them off your hands.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Likes:
This year’s theme for our outdoor display is a Halloween Concert, featuring the band, The Rolling Bones. I think I have things pretty much in hand for this, but anything you think would add to the rock n roll concert atmosphere would be great.

Indoors, I am always collecting specimens for my Mad Lab, or my Museum of Curiosities. I have albums of these if you want to see what I have done so far. Nothing real, though, I prefer fake bones and such. 

I also like to do a spooky-glam dining room. Black and silver, with touches of red this year. We make the living room and guest bath into the Vampires’ Lounge, so anything vampire-like, bats, busts, red & black colors. 

I hang spooky photos and framed lenticulars amongst our family portraits on one wall, so those are always welcome.

We have another bathroom I am thinking of making the Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman bath. With oranges and black colors in there. I have two small HH statues from Home Goods, and a covered bridge painting to go in there so far.

I love anything medieval-looking and try to incorporate that in my decorating. Things like gargoyles, cherubs, bats, skulls, skeletons. Anything you make with those would be wonderful.

Any kind of Halloween art by you would be so cool. 

I also love wearing Halloween jewelry (pierced ears), and Halloween t-shirts (Mens XL).

For upcoming haunt conventions I am working on a couple costumes: a scary old-fashioned nurse, and a zombie hippie. Any accessories for either!

Dislikes:
Anything scented (allergies)
Don’t need movies or candy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Interesting lists


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't think there are 60 lists here yet though!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Doesn't look like it! I haven't checked,I figured that while I am the reaper queen,I am not [email protected]


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

*****EDITED***** 
Likes: I love Ghosts and pumpkins. I collect nearly all things ghost or ghost related, not big on the really cutesy ones.
I really love pumpkins as well, just not cutesy ones, but any kind with or without faces.
I also really like ravens, cats, stars, witches, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, Halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, things that glow...
I love blowmolds of any kind, they're one of my favorites to add to my Halloween hoard lol.

Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, zombies, dolls, not a big fan of rats

I won't be having a party this year so I don't have a theme to worry about.
I want to start decorating my yard this year so I'm in need of outside decor such as tombstones, lights, anything really.

I don't know if this will help but I wanted to add it anyways.
I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan.
I'm really big on nature and old fashioned and/or vintage things/looking things.
I absolutely love flowers. My favorite being Calla lilies (my name is Calla) and roses.

Here is my pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/callalily1991/


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

This is my favorite time of the year!!!!

Since I'm a visual person, I thought it would be easier to show whoever gets me what my style looks like.


























































As you can see anything traditional would fit with the inside and out of my house!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

ok page two? Not!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

This keeps sinking gotta bring it back up!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Updated my list yet again! Of course I'm the weirdo who hasn't yet sent my info to bethene yet, so there will be at least one more to add to the count!


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm super excited to be taking part in my first Reap!!

Likes:
Creepy stuff
Skulls
skeletons - Human or animal
anything glittery
LOVE PUMPKINS
Any sort of typical outdoor decoration: spiders, tombstones, creepy pumpkins, scarecrows
As for indoor: Gothic look, crows, black antique-looking furnishings (mirror, candelabra, ect)
I do LOVE baking too!! Halloween themed cupcake papers, utensils, sprinkles, hand towels
Handmade decorations - Show me your skills!
XL dog costume.. That one is probably too far fetched (HA! Fetched)

Dis-likes:
Cutesy stuff, you know what I'm talking about.. (except for maybe baking supplies, those can be cute)
Candy
Clothing
I'm drawing a blank on anything else I dis-like about halloween... Honestly I'm just so excited to be taking part in this that I will be elated with anything I receive...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ScaryMars, glad you are joining us!! Now remember to pm me your address info, and likes and dislikes list!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

54 likes/dislikes list have been posted up to this point (yes I went and counted them because I was bored)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MrsMcbernes said:


> 54 likes/dislikes list have been posted up to this point (yes I went and counted them because I was bored)
> 
> may actually be 53 I went back and recounted and got one less than the first time.


Gee that sounds like something I would do!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That means we are missing some lists!!! Come on people! Post your lists, here, if you have signed up!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

went and got my first Spooky Town piece today so had to update the list!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes,please post your lists here with as much details as possible!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

bump up a bit


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

had 2 more sign ups, so far not posted here


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Help a reaper out, posts some good lists!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I've made a list (It's big but you did say be as detailed as possible!) 
First let me start off by saying, I recently moved from Missouri to Massachusetts June of 2015, all my belongings are not here yet, including all my wonderful Halloween decorations. I got a couple things last year but naturally it's a very small collection. I adore everything about Halloween and am grateful for whatever my reaper comes up with! <3 

I LOVE GLITTER. I am one of those tacky people that think the world could be improved covered in glitter and plastic rhinestones. So glittery things are not only welcome but encouraged. 

I'm big into DIY things and can never have enough supplies to create spooky crafts with. 
Halloween things I could use or would love for crafting: Stickers!!! All kinds of halloween stickers of creatures and phrases, Loose glitter/confetti (no glue please) in Autumn or Halloween colors (orange black green purple), Halloween ribbon (all kinds) Foam brushes (I go through a lot!) buttons or beads of any kind, Rhinestones (any shape, any color, I must bejewel everything!) Blank Pumpkins or Skulls (Like Funkins or little plaster ones, I love to paint faces and make sugar skulls), Corked bottles in any size (even the tiny tiny ones I make jewelry!) Silicone ice cube trays in spooky shapes (I use them with Resin and make magnets/jewelry/keychains), thread in all sorts of colors and Halloween Fabric/monster fur/brocaded or demask in greens/purples/burntorange/deepred (I'd love to make some Halloween pillows!) 
Witch hats. I love to decorate witch hats and never tire of them! 

Themed Loves:
Classic Movie Monsters
Vampires (Not the twilight kind)
Werewolves
Frankenstein/Mummies
Fortune Tellers
Gothic Victorian / Victorian Halloween
Skulls
Ghosts
Witches - I absolutely love anything to do with Witches. Cauldrons, boots, wands, crystals, potion bottles, spell books, dolls, staues, literally anything.
Black cats
I LOVE Sugar Skulls and anything Dia De Los Muertos! 
Cute Zombies (g rated)
and Pumpkins I love Jack-o-Lanterns and just pumpkins to set out, I can never get enough, all sizes that are indoor appropriate! Foam, glass, paper mache, love em!
Dead Brides - I know this sounds morbid but I love stories about ghost brides. 
Apothecary things

Halloween/Autumn Decor I could use - Garlands I have none, strand lights/novelty lights (like pumpkins, ghosts,) candy bowl,cut outs I put them every where,pepper/salt shakers, table cloth/table runners, candles both decorative/scented (PUMPKIN CANDLES ARE MY LIFE!), candle holders, decorative rugs/mugs I have neither, dish towels, oven mitts, bathroom accessories like holders or soap pumps, creepy cloth or crows/ravens, anything with owls, office things like memo pads or pen holder or even pens, days til counter, or a throw for my couch.

Bone pet - I think it'd be neat to get a bone cat or dog or bird for my new skeleton!
Wreath of Autumn or Halloween, I have neither. 
Anything LED (especially color changing!) or Glow In the Dark I adore.
Accessories: I collect Pin's (the wearable kind, enameled or broached or novelty ones with Halloween themes) I like long necklaces that look vampy or witchy. I don't wear earrings, and I love Halloween hair accessories. 
Halloween Nailpolish/eyeshadow kits - Metalic or glittery in any colors!
Wigs - Something to put on my new skeleton! Maybe something feminine to help dress it like a fortune teller!

Movies: Any classic monster movie, I love pre-70's monster movies. I don't have Hocus Pocus (I know can you believe it?) or Halloweentown DVD's or the Roseanne Halloween episodes. We do have a blue ray player. 

Dislikes - Spiders (I have a touch of arachnophobia, cutsey sparkly ones are okay but nothing realistic they terrify me) or really any other type of large bug, gore/bloody body parts, movie slashers, taxedermy or realistic looking dead animals, no human or animal bits of anything, dead babies or carnival stuff, no zombie or biohazzard type decor, no mason jars unless it's a craft you made yourself, I'm good on empty mason jars. 

We live in an apartment so my decorating abilities are mostly inside with the exception of windows and a front door, so I can't really use ground breakers or inflatables. 

I have no children, I have no pets (yet), and I'm trying to convert my boyfriend into the Halloween scene so I don't know what to suggest there. We also have no food allergies


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm also putting together a pinterest board to show my decorating style and what I'm into as well as some DIY's I wouldn't mind having made FOR me or the materials to make it myself. <3 Hope this is good enough!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MacabreWeb said:


> I'm also putting together a pinterest board to show my decorating style and what I'm into as well as some DIY's I wouldn't mind having made FOR me or the materials to make it myself. <3 Hope this is good enough!


That certainly really helps but a detailed list to go with it is even better!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Likes/Dislikes

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor and
don't mind being a guinea pig to experiment with new techniques and
crafts, love all the handmade items that everyone posts here on the
forum.

Thrift items are also welcome

As far as themes go, I decorate rooms separately. We have a long
living room, it runs along the entire east side of the house and
can be divided into two rooms. The south end of the room is the 
spider "den". Always need webbing and spiders for in there.

For the north end of the room I have the gothic mansion scene
setters and accessories. I plan onmaking a fireplace for that room
using a fireplace scene setter and a sofa table. I could use
various size foam skulls for that project.


I use a dungeon scene setter for part of m kitchen and hallway.
The kitchen has a built in desk that I use for potions, books, and
oddities. I can always use more potions and stuff

Outside I have a screen with a spiderweb on it that I hang in the
entryway that faces the road and a large spider that I hang with
it. Behind the web I have a large piece of fabric that has eyes on
it so that it looks like creatures peering out of a cave behind the
web.I've been working on a fence for a cemetery (seems like forever), I
have a few tombstones for the cemetery and a couple of lanterns to
use there as well. Could probably use more lighting there.

I have the set of 3 large bats from Grandinroad that I'm thinking
of putting in the yard like the floating lanterns that I've seen.

I currently have 5 skeletons, a skeleton dog a skeleton cat and a bird skeleton that could use a cage lol! 

A creeped out doll would be awesome because I have an old child's
rocking chair that I want to attach a rocking mechanisim to and it
would be great to put a doll in it for the living room.
The whole family also likes zombies. Hubby and the kids play the Call of Duty game with the zombies on the xbox and I watch The Walking Dead.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great lists, I look at all of them and try to figure out what I would make them!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

LOL, me too Bethene, I've even picked up a few things that people have listed just in case they become my victim


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Secret Reaper!!!!  I'll keep this updated!

Likes & Dislikes
This year I am once again having a big Halloween party.Anything is welcome for that! I plan to decorate with the basic orange & black and some pumpkins.

I do a big yard haunt every year, so outdoor decor is always welcome too! I have a cemetery with lots of tombstones and a couple of props, could always use a hanging ghost, groundbreakers or more lights. I always have a lot of pumpkins/jack o lanterns in the yard too. Just added a Hocus Pocus section last year, have three witches but that is about it! So anything is welcome for that!


:LIKES:
-Door Wreaths
-Witch Hats
-Anything to do with Hocus Pocus for my outdoor haunt
-Witch Brooms
-Haunted Mansion - love anything to do with it!
-Hitchhiking Ghosts
-Halloween Baking supplies - Cupcake holders, Candy molds, Sprinkles
-Pumpkins/Jack O Lanterns
-Disney VIlians - Evil Queen from Snow White, Maleficent
-Universal Horror Monsters - Love the Bride of Frankenstein
String Lights for yard - Orange, Purple, White
-Halloween/Fall stuff from Bath & Body Works & Yankee Candle - love anything from these places!!
-Creepy Cloth
-Spider Webs
-Strobe Lights (the really cheap ones)
-Spotlights
-Homemade/handcrafted anything!!
-Candy or homemade goodies are always welcome too
-And glitter is totally ok haha!


Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows

My Pinterest Halloween Boards:
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween/
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween-party-ideas/


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Please remember to put a list here for your Reaper! You will be more likely to get things that fit your haunting style AND.. you will make it so much nicer for your Reaper!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Lists, Lists. Post your lists here!!! Some really great lists so far. I'm getting lots of ideas for potential victims!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure you have your lists posted!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

more lists please!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oooh! I love this time of year! Helps me get over the "my kids are back in school and I miss them" slump that always accompanies this season for me! 
Likes/Dislikes
We are doing a Witch/Harvest theme this year so anything to fit with that would be great! Going to try for a creepy "pumpkinrot" feel...so check out that site if you need some inspiration! We are not opposed to homemade. We like to make a creepy atmosphere, but also keep it pg. We will have some fantastical witch elements (a coven around a bubbling pot) but also will add some historical elements (real tombstones, a welcome to salem sign, etc). Also corn husks, scare crows, blair witch type omens made of willow etc. Would love some witch jars! We also love edgar allen poe. Anything like black cats, owls, ravens or other creepy familiars would be loved. Other likes not associated with our theme: vintage halloween!!! Love all things vintage! Disney, halloween kitchen stuff (especially reusable food/cupcake picks as I make bento lunches for my kids!), indoor decor, disney halloween stuff (haunted mansion, pirates of the caribbean or nightmare before xmas especially. I like glittery, but not cutesy halloween. (glittery skulls or glittery ravens/owls etc are loved). Dia de los muertos, haunted house type stuff are always well received. Love the film trick r treat and anything to do with Sam. We have two children (Duncan, 8 and Dean, 7) who always open up the box with us and help choose items for our secret reaper, so anything incorporated in for them is a bonus! Brachs caramel apple candy corn. We can't get it here but my husband loves it hahahaha. Skulls, candles, pumpkins, blow molds, anything "traditional" halloween. We always do a graveyard intermingled amongst our haunt so anything that fits an eery graveyard is great! 
Dislikes: movie creepers (like freddy, jason, pinhead etc) exceptions made for sam from trick r treat though haha, gore. We don't use gore and prefer to stick with eery and creepy atmosphere instead of blood and guts. Just not our jive!) Cute halloween (meaning over the top cute things like cute ghosts saying boo or country halloween things) again...exceptions made for vintage halloween items. Religious stuff. I'm a non believer, but we aren't out to offend anyone with our yard haunt, so we just leave it out all together. Zombie babies. "Glamor" halloween stuff...example...feathery candlesticks feathers belong on birds only. Anything overtly violent/gore. Clowns (we do carnival some years but I am pretty picky with my clowns)
If I think of anything else I will surely make note! Thanks bunches Bethene for soing this again!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great lists!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't have this on the 2nd page..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure you post here and send me your information..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Please post here,last two joiners,and any others who have not yet!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Doesn't look like there is 72 lists to go with 72 victims!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I swear, this is the hardest part of the exchange. And I have been told I don't give very good lists. So here goes...

I think I'm the easiest person in the world to buy/craft for. I don't really do witches or devils, other than that it's all good. I can do gory, sparkly, cute, dark. My very favorite things come from Goodwill. I love vintage, or vintage look alike Halloween. Sugar skulls and Day of the Dead are a lot of fun. I'm not doing the tot thing this year. Instead we are going to New Orleans. So anything with New Orleans feel to it would be right at home too. I like crows, ravens, bats, spiders. Anything with a skeleton to it is right up my alley. Trick R Treat was the all time best Halloween movie, so anything from that is a home run with me. Really, anything I get will be loved. Just don't stress. This is suppose to be fun.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Likes.
Zombies
bats
skulls/skeletons
rats
gore
Gothic stuff
crows
pumpkins
Lanterns
day of the dead
horror movie killers like jason or myer
Swamp
asylum
hospital
scarecrows



This years theme is a zombie Apocalypse at an asylum. With a morgue, swamp room, and Victorian/ Gothic dining room. However, the inside of my house is set to be decorated as day of the dead from table top items to lights and such. So anything that can work in the dining room, or even for my day of the dead inspired rooms inside my house would be wonderful. I wouldnt mind anything handmade because knowing all you awesome guys whoever gets me would create something amazing. https://www.pinterest.com/StrongSolider/

Dislikes
cutesy 
glitter
aliens


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

creeperguardian said:


> Likes.
> Zombies
> bats
> skulls/skeletons
> ...


 Hope this helps


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

sheesh bottom of page 1


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost time


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bump in the night


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I clarified a couple of things on my list today, and updated my signature to give the message # for my list. I figure it's easier to find that way.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

bump up a bit again


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I did some more touch ups to my list, again, today. Again, reminding future Reapers to check the lists in this thread when you get your Victim, since many of us doctor ours after the original is sent to bethene! (My list is on page #1 - post #10) I've been adding lots of new items I've seen come out for the season to my Pinterest boards, too!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm new here, so tell me............is this like a wish list for real?????


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Hmmmm....somebody got some splainin to do.....now I'm thinkin "secret victim", lol or maybe it's just a secret? ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitty Fuller said:


> I'm new here, so tell me............is this like a wish list for real????��


Kitty, Welcome! check out this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147625-sign-up-discussion-thread-big-reaper-2016-a.html

This is the thread to put your likes/dislikes list when you sign up for the Secret Reaper Exchange! The link above is the Sign Up and Discussion thread that has the rules and info on the very first post/page. bethene runs this exchange. She gives a month for people to sign up, then at the end, she matches everyone up with a "Victim" (you would be the "Reaper".)You make/buy/find gifts for your Victim, based on their list, worth at least the spending minimum (plus shipping cost) in the rules and make up a gift box to send to your victim before the shipping deadline. Someone will get you as a victim and make you a box, too, based on your list you post. It's basically a Secret Santa exchange, but Halloween style! You stay secret until you send your box. You can choose to send your name in the box, or wait until they open their box to reveal yourself in the Picture Thread that bethene will put up once it all starts. Go check out the link I posted here to get more info and ask more questions!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Ohmagosh ohmagosh ohmagosh.....I Love This Stuff!!!!!!!! Thanks Witchy, I'll get right on this!!!!!!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I hope I'm doing this correctly. I've been around a couple of years, but have never participated until now.

Likes:
POE (deadgar is my holy grail this year)
Penny dreadful (I'm going as Vanessa Ives this year)
Mad scientist (steampunk!!!! See penny dreadful)
Sleepy hollow
Haunted mansion
Tiki room
Pirates
Harry Potter (I leave a lot of decor out for HP Christmas)
Skulls
Bones
Skeletons (think top hats, not zombies)
Cats
Bats
Crows
Scorpions
Spiders
Tarot cards
Ouija
Vintage/rustic, as long as not cutesy
Spellboooks
Shrunken heads
I like to "theme" rooms like Disney does. I want my house to look like the witch kitchen, tiki room, mad lab, not like I just set out a bunch of stuff that says halloween. Withering heights display is exactly my cup of tea.

Dislikes:
Gore, clowns, zombies, glitter, cutesy, things with words (spooky, keep calm . . . ), modern horror (Michael meyers, jason, Blair witch . . .), body parts, saws

I will post more as I think of it. But you can't go wrong--I am totally in this for the fun!
https://www.pinterest.com/torisalzmann/


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Going through everyone's lists and now I have more ideas to add to my own  Lots of detailed lists you have here Victims


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Come on, you can do it, up here...


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Vsalz said:


> I hope I'm doing this correctly. I've been around a couple of years, but have never participated until now.



Great list! Do you have a Pinterest page you might add a link to?! I find they are a great place to stalk potential victims. Muahhaaahhaaaa!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Where is the sign up thread for the Big Reaper this year? I've been watching for it because I want in!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Somehow I missed the sign up sheet for this year's Secret Reaper. I'm hoping it's not too late so I'm providing my list now!

NEW ORLEANS THEME

My haunt will include Mardi Gras (Death's Masked Ball), a Voodoo Witch Doctor parlour/store, Hillbilly Honky Tonk, a New Orleans style cemetery and hopefully a bayou.

Likes/Needs:

Mardi Gras masks
Mardi Gras beads
Voodoo/Witch Doctor masks
Mardi Gras/Witch Doctor costuming
Flameless candles (spooky colour/design)
Spanish moss sheets (the stuff in the bags just blows away)
Shrunken heads
Voodoo dolls
Voodoo décor (rattles, potion bottles, potion labels etc)
Witch doctor accessories (rattle, wild wig, bone or skull necklace, etc)
Bats (the bigger and more durable the better. The little plastic ones get lost in the fray).
Harmonica 
Long gloves in any colour
Cemetery décor 
Moonshine XXX jug

Handmade or second hand is great. There are so many creative and talented people on this site!

Dislikes:

Sexy costuming doesn't work in my haunt
Nor does anything modern (I do historic themed haunts)
Anything cute or fluffy 
Funny or goofy items 
Knick knacks or ornaments
Inside only décor (my haunt is outside only)
Blow molds


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Where is the sign up thread for the Big Reaper this year? I've been watching for it because I want in!


its here 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...p-discussion-thread-big-reaper-2016-a-34.html


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> its here
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...p-discussion-thread-big-reaper-2016-a-34.html


Thank you, Saki Girl!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay,you made it!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more takers???


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Up you go!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I added to my list also..I think people better rely on this one and not what we sent to Bethene?! lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

What exactly are you doing down here?????


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Likes/Dislikes:

I will honestly love anything that comes my way. I 100% participate for the fun and love of Halloween.  


Likes: 
LOVE Hocus Pocus (I can't be the only one who sings "come little children" as a lullaby to their kid(s) ) 
Addams Family 
Sleepy Hollow 
Practical Magic
Frankenstein/Bride of Frank
Skulls/Skeletons
Tombstones
Gore 
Witch Stuff 
Creepy Stuff
Creepy Pictures
Spider Webs
Gothic Decore 
Halloween Art 
Pumpkins
Bats
Cheesecloth
Indoor or Outdoor items are both usable 
Pinball - I love playing pinball, especially horror/spooky themed machines. 
Halloween scrapbook items - (stickers, cut outs, paper...pretty much any of the crafty things you can find at Michaels.) 
Spooky Town - I could mostly just use the little characters. I love Spooky Town but don't really have a great place to display it, so the handful of bigger pieces I have are pretty much all there's room for. 

You all amaze me with your crafting abilities... so I know I would love anything you make! And if you're anything like me and not very crafty at all.. anything you happen to find will be awesome as well. 


Dislikes: 
Clowns
Anything super cutesy 
Aliens
Country/Rustic 
Dolls & zombie babies
Window Stickers 


Don't need: 
Movies, music, bugs, snakes, candy

I still don't have much on my pinterest boards, but here's my link just incase. 

http://www.pinterest.com/kerimonster/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think more people need to put their lists here!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> I think more people need to put their lists here!


I agree with you!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok, here it is with a little correction.

My Theme this year is HOCUS POCUS! I am conjuring a Witch's House in our barn where we actually hold our party and people will be able to actually sit in the house to eat/socialize. 

As i said in introduction, I am trying to have a Halloween movie night for the local kids so anything in that direction, even ideas, will be so greatly appreciated. I will also be setting scenes for the kids to take pictures in also, which include: scary forest, witch's house, riding broomstick in front of full moon. *For this I could use:*

Popcorn/Treat Bags, Halloween Activity like books, and the plastic T or T buckets like from Walmart - I bought what was left after Halloween last year - about a dozen, so I could use more, I just wouldn't want Reaper to pay a lot for them!

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE OLD JUNKY STUFF!! The more rust, the better! And if you make or craft stuff I love that too! Esp if there are any quilters out there - I would love you forever for a Halloween throw quilt!
(I've been trying to steal my BFF's for quite a while now!)

BTW... I posted pic of some things I bought on my junkin tstuff,his weekend. It'll at least let you see the type of "junk" I like, under the "What did you buy/find today?" thread - Post 18035 on Page 3.

Loves:

ALL THINGS WITCHY!
HOCUS POCUS-Y
Signs/Sign bracket (for hanging a shingle outside the barn)
Lanterns -old, rusty looking things
LED String Lights in orange, green, purple
Oil Lamps, small
What Nots (for shelf)
Black Cats
Bats, Lizards
Frogs 
Small Skeletons
Bones/Skulls
Rats - Not the really ugly ones! (afraid of scaring the little kids)
Creepy Moss - for swamp lights
OWLS - In real need
Pumpkins
Raven/Crows
Gargoyles or molds to make them
Vintage pots, pans, enamelware, forged utensils
Vintage wooden spoons, forks
Hooks, brackets
Mirror reflections
Ghosts
brooms or maybe even something to make them with (I have cut small trees for the handles)
Witch Hats
Wizard Hats
Cloaks
Dragons or their eggs
styrofoam
Creepy Fabric
Spiders - the fuzzy wuzzy kind
Halloween Shower Curtain (But I know they are sooooo expensive!)

DISLIKES:

Gore
Bugs
Devils/Evil
Ouija Boards
Cutesy Stuff
Cartoonish Stuff
Aliens

I'll try to update (again) if I think of/find anything else!

Thanks for anything tho Reaper!!!!

My Pinterest page has my 2016 ideas under Halloween 2016 and Halloween 2016 YES 
www.Pinterest.com/katnthemoonlite/

Some days you just have to put on the hat and show em who they're dealing with!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving a bit of a bump


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just checking in and reading all the great lists.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

keeping them together


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Likes: skeletons,witches,pumpkins,crows,masks of any kind,candles, string lights,rope lights,skulls,scarecrows and any kind of spooky/ horror themes music,spiders,snakes,cauldrons. Dislikes: nothing I can think of


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

If anyone is looking for my list...I am


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> If anyone is looking for my list...I am
> View attachment 284833


You don't need to worry about which number mine is, you can just start painting me a Grimm Raven Inn sign and that will be good!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You don't need to worry about which number mine is, you can just start painting me a Grimm Raven Inn sign and that will be good!


Maybe this one, I will get your name!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

ok, here is my list...


Likes and Dislikes:

These are pretty much the same as last year. I live in the country and don't get tots, but I decorate my front yard as a cemetery, and I also decorate inside the house. I like eerie, creepy, scary and haunting. Not into gore. Some is okay, but not massive blood crazed serial killer style. Not into glitter so much. Some is ok as long as it isn't falling off of things. 

A little more detailed:

Likes:

I love homemade stuff. For me, it's more about the thought and effort that went into it than the actual item. Though I have seen some really awesome homemade stuff. Doesn't matter if it's new, from a thrift store, or repurposed, I will love it. I love Disney's Haunted Mansion, cats, skulls, skeletons, tombstones and graveyard items. Black flowers, coffins, pumpkins, ghosts, witches, gargoyles, Halloween miniatures/shadow boxes/dioramas and Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman. I like the classic Universal Movie Monsters, the Adams Family Haunted Mansion style, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Old Victorian Haunted Houses, classic Halloween motifs, The Munsters, Harry Potter, Midnight Syndicate (have the Halloween Music Collection cd and The 13th Hour cd), autumn/fall/harvest items and could really use some help in the lighting dept for my cemetery. I also love the Lemax Spooky Town pieces, and the Dollar Tree's Tombstone Corners.

Dislikes:
Glitter (some is okay), Gore, Satanic, torture, zombie babies, Ouija boards, spiders, snakes and pretty much anything that creepy crawls or slithers.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Likes: Handmade items, small glass or ceramic or wood or paper items of classic Halloween icons (like jack o lanterns, witches, bats, ghosts, trick-or-treaters, skeletons, skulls, etc.), and vintage Halloween or vintage-styled items. I have no problems with glitter! I love Halloween string lights but also display Halloween tiny lamps, candles, candle holders, glow in the dark signs, & light up figures. The weirder and more unique the item, the better! If something is weird and creepy looking that's out of the ordinary (or MAGICAL looking) I will love it! It can be anything as long as it's not huge in size (over 3' tall.)

I also have a personal collection of occult items that I display front and center during October, so any of those kinds of things would also be welcome: Ouija boards, seance images, spell casting items, spirit communication items (spirit trumpets, scrying mirrors, spirit writing boards, ghost boxes, crystal balls, dowsing rods, pendulums), & anything related to mediumship. I also love classic horror movies & horror shows like the X Files & Twin Peaks. Stranger Things on Netflix is also a new favorite!

On a side note, my husband and I are having our first baby (a girl) this October, with a due date of Oct. 24th. Any book for babies focusing on Halloween, or Halloween baby toy or other items, would be put to good use even after the holiday has passed.

Dislikes: I am an apartment dweller without an outdoor space so I cannot use outdoor decorations. I am not a fan of gory decorations, creepy dolls or babies, plastic rats, plastic knives, or anything that is overly cute with rosy cheeks (that is not made specifically for children.) Although I love Halloween things that light up & glow, I am not a fan of color changing items where I cannot set the light to one color.

Please see my Etsy favorites for ideas of the kinds of things I enjoy. Not everything is Halloween or creepy themed, but there are a lot of things mixed in that are: https://www.etsy.com/people/innocent...-i-love?page=1 I also have lots of Halloween Pinterest boards here: https://www.pinterest.com/kardec251985/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kardec glad you mentioned the light color changing thing. I'm the same way. I prefer a solid color. I don't care what color as long as it's not flashing fast. I also don't care for strobe lights. They make me dizzy. I love these things in other people's haunts but not my own


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 79!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come on, you know you want to join!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

who will be #80??? any takers?


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

First thank you Secret Reaper for anything I receive. This will be my second year in participating and I was so happy what I received last year.

Likes:
Cemetery related 
bones
crows
tombstones
moss 
potions
spell books 
apothecary
Nightmare Before Christmas

This year I am working on a Pirate them indoors so anything pirate would be awesome
wooden signs
vintage looking bottles
chains
shackles


Dislikes
Fluffy halloween


I enjoy watching the neighbors scare as they walk up to my house seeing my decorations,fog, and eerie music in background.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Just wanted to let y'all know that I have posted pics under the "What did you buy/find today? thread......just in case Secret Reaper would like to know what kind of stuff I'm interested in!!!!! Just didn't want to post all of them twice!

Thank you Reeeeaaappperrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kitty Fuller said:


> Good morning everyone! Just wanted to let y'all know that I have posted pics under the "What did you buy/find today? thread......just in case Secret Reaper would like to know what kind of stuff I'm interested in!!!!! Just didn't want to post all of them twice!
> 
> Thank you Reeeeaaappperrrrrrr!!!!!


good idea!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Likes: Vampires, skulls, witch props/decorations (spell books, witch hats etc.), ghosts, grave stones, table top decor (I.e candle holders, busts, candelabra’s etc.), ground breakers, hanging reapers, cheese cloth, lanterns, I don't mind glitter, Sleepy Hollow type items, creepy portraits, Halloween platters, mad lab type items, mummy’s, served heads, and some gore is ok, clowns, and carnival props/decorations, spiders, haunted hollywood type items, and Nightmare before Christmas.

Dislikes: Zombie babies, dolls, oddities, witch craft type stuff, shrunken heads, voodoo type props/decorations, horror movie icons, blow-molds, pirates, inflatables, hospital type items, harvest, apothecary jars overly cutesy, day of the dead type items, aliens, anything overly gory.

Additional details: I have a haunted mansion inspired annual Halloween Haunt both indoor and outdoor.

I really enjoyed participating last year, thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Keep those lists a comin!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

dang midway down the second page!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are we missing some lists? I only counted 70


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Are we missing some lists? I only counted 70


All I know, is I was......


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

We are missing some lists come on and make them as detailed as possible!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah...I changed my list (post #10-page 1) yet again, haha. I bought one of the things I had on my list...but then found some other things while I was out that I could add to my list! I need to put blinders on, or something...

Also, this thread needs to be up, up, up top on page one!! Our new sign ups need to be able to find this so they can add their lists!!! (...and, apparently, some of our older sign ups need to add their lists, still, too!! Where are your lists?! Get them posted!!)


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Reaper! I'm new, so your stalking is limited (though I'm planning on being a more active poster), but my list is pretty big. I'm so grateful for anything you want to send, especially if you make it with your own two hands (or claws, I don't judge) 
*Likes:*
spiders
bats 
cats
ravens
wearables with any of the above (earrings, scarves, necklaces, bracelets, socks)
vintage halloween
pinup halloween
glitter
supernatural creatures
lanterns
art deco
dark humor
sexy horror or humor 
Stephen King
spooky trees
gargoyles
beauty items (blood or blackness bath bombs, cleverly labeled makeup, effects makeup)
purple, black, silver, gold
have 3 cats and a german shepherd
coffee mug, especially the kind for iced drinks
yard decor is a haunted forest this year, ending with a giant spider and web
silly things I can put on my desk
Hocus Pocus
“let’s get weird”
“creep it real”
scary books you like
web shooter
my maiden name is Bates, so…
I keep a couple cheapie gargoyles out year round inside because I like them
Things that are just a bit... off - I keep two framed pieces of fabric hanging. They are a toile fabric, but instead of people, they are people with cat heads. You don't notice it's weird at first glance. 
pending any unforeseeable issues, planning a Half-o-ween indoor party in spring, since MH and I and so many of our friends are too involved with haunted houses/attractions to host a party in Oct. Probably will put the yard decor back out and make myself a fancy formal spider queen costume or a Mae West inspired bat costume. 
I have a few Pinterest boards of interest at http://www.pinterest.com/kbpkitty Halloween, Spider Queen Costume, Wedding, Creep Prom 2015, Half-oween 2017.

*Dislikes:*
realistic gore (exaggerated for comic effect is okay. easy reference - Evil Dead good, Hostel bad)
slashers (except Freddy)
cutesy Halloween
clowns (I love them, but MH is scared in the not fun way. It won't be allowed in the house)
owls
werewolves
frankenstein
dia de los muertes (it’s so pretty, but it’s not for me)
Ouija boards
zombies unless it’s particularly funny/clever
I don’t have a fireplace/mantel
baking supplies (love them, but I’m overstocked as it is)
general fall/harvest
I know it's practically unavoidable, but I try to keep the orange to a minimum
Love NBC but don't generally decorate with it
aliens


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

can't have this on the 2nd page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure you have your list posted here!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So how many lists should there be?


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Dear Reaper -

I just wanted to make sure you know that I have been very good this year! I have been working very hard working on this year's Halloween projects that I have been collecting for since last year. 

Also, I have updated and added to my list just as Bethene said all victims should do! My list is Post # 187 on Page 3, just so you don't miss it .... But I will be happy with anything you bring.

Your Victim in Waiting,
Kitty

P.S. please bless all the other little victims and bring something they would like too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

needs to be at the top


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

70 list have been posted

1- Kelloween
2- witchymom
3- Godcrusher
4- booswife
5- Kenneth
6- WitchyKitty
7- Tannasgach
8- moonwitchkitty
9- offmymeds
10- SheBear1
11- Kristina Hudkins
12- pumpkinking30
13- br1mston3
14- bethene
15- sikntwizted
16- byondbzr
17- im the goddess
18- Shadow Panther
19- Frankie's Girl
20- LairMistress
21- dbruner
22- McBernes
23- Saki.Girl
24- amyml
25- Halloweenboy101
26- Jenn&MattFromPA
27- Sidnami
28- guttercat33
29- lisa48317
30- a_granger
31- kmeyer1313
32- windborn
33- GigglyFairy
34- Lady Arsenic
35- Kymmm
36- tzgirls123
37- A little bit scary
38- Spooky_Girl1980
39- Halloween Havoc
40- Halloeve55
41- RCIAG
42- ScaredyKat
43- lizzyborden
44- halloreenscene
45- NormalLikeYou
46- Lil Ghouliette
47- kab
48- Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
49- Lucifre
50- nhh
51- Paint It Black
52- Halloween_Queen
53- kloey74
54- ScaryMars
55- MacabreWeb
56- Mummyof5
57- hostesswiththemostest
58- moony_1
59- scareme
60- creeperguardian
61- Vsalz
62- Palladino
63- KeriMonster
64- Kitty Fuller
65- halo666fear
66- whisper
67- Kardec251985
68- AZHalloweenScare
69- Spinechiller
70-kbpkitty

Pretty sure that this is correct. But I will say that going through it this time I found a few that I did not see the first time that I posted how many people had posted their list.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know there are several who have not posted here!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh yeah!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

got to keep them together!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

please put your list here!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm working on another skeleton invasions. So what I could use the most is more skeletons of any type. Even broken ones, animal versions or used ones too. I'll also need those unique color lights like the fire/ice stuff or anything led that color changes as a projector. It's for outside since my house is almost surrounded by woods. I'm also into skele-gnomes and skele-fairies. Solar powered spot lights would also help.

I am throwing another early Halloween party for adults, so I'll also be interested in any supplies for it. Beggers can't be choosers. 
I'm also into life size monsters, gargoyles and other weird stuff.

I can't use cute. movies, non led lights,


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, so we usually do two themes one in the whole house and a separate one in the garage which is my main scare zone. Both of these are mainly for a big party we throw every year. The inside theme is haunted hotel, the garage is carnevil! And I always have an ever growing cemetary outside, I mean who doesn't? We have a much bigger yard this year so we may add more scares outside! We go pretty extravagant and as realistic as we can. However, I will appreciate anything you come up with and will find a spot for it! Anything that fits either of those themes would be perfect. I don't mind second hand at all! 

Likes: 
Edgar Allen Poe
Skulls, bones and skeletons of all kinds
Crows, bats, owls and vultures
Headless horseman
Sleepy Hollow
Graveyards
Ghosts
Hunted houses 
Nightmare before Christmas 
The Walking dead
Coffins
Gargoyles 
Victorian style
Gothic style
Gore
American Horror Story
Everything dark, creepy and scary!

Dislikes:
I don't mind a little glitter, but can't do buried in glitter
Anything that would fit into "Happy Halloween"
I don't do cutesy halloween
I have an appreciation for vintage, but it's not really my style

Ok, that's a start, and I started a Pinterest yesterday: 
https://www.pinterest.com/jb1sb2/halloween/


----------



## FeistierErmine (Jul 21, 2015)

Excited for my first reap! We usually go all out indoors and out. I like having a mix of things, with different areas being scary or just sort of cute/funny. 

Our main outdoor haunt areas are a giant spider web, and a cemetery. Indoors has a room that's mostly populated by skeletons, a witchy area, and a ghostly room, but I will put things in any and every area of the house where there is physically space.

One of the main things I do every year is a Halloween mood table. I like putting a mix of small decorations, candy, toys, and activities on here. As well as a small tv/dvd player with some spooky sights and sounds.

Likes:
Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman things
Candles and lanterns
Skulls, bones, and skeletons
Potion bottles and spell books
Ghosts
Haunted objects
Vampires
Bats
Creepy cloth
Colored lighting
Creepy/haunted pictures/paintings
Tombstones
Spiders
Pumpkins
Scarecrows
Universal monsters, and horror films in general
Surprises! I will honestly like, and can find a place in my display for just about anything creepy, spooky, vintage, kitschy, cute, or funny.

Dislikes:
Glitter. It's fine if it's sealed up inside something, but I hate having to clean up stray glitter.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, hey, hey, some more sweet sign ups I see. oldies, newbies, it's a made good time.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Reaper! This is my first time doing this! Hope my list is enough, haha.

Likes: Crows and ravens (!!!)
Ouija-print things
Nightmare Before Christmas
Haunted Mansion
Classic slasher movie villains (Freddy, Jason, Michael, etc.)
Occult-related things (please let me know if the item is a real occult object, though, as I like to treat those items with the respect they're due!)
Bats
Basically anything related to the paranormal ie. haunted objects, ghosts, etc; I'm a bit of a collector when it comes to this stuff.
H.P. Lovecraft
Edgar Allan Poe
Books, both fiction and non-fiction
Perssonal items like mugs, jewelry, etc.
I really like Thir13en Ghosts...do with that what you will lol

Indoor decor only, please, as I live in an apartment building and don't have a yard.

Dislikes:
Things that break super easily. I have a cat and she WILL get into whatever you send. 
Glitter
Moths/butterflies as I have a phobia
Dolls
Cutesy things

I'll add links to my Instagram and Pinterest to my signature in a moment so you can creep through those, too.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

This will be my 3rd year and I'm excited!!!! It's better than Christmas!

Likes: 
Jack o Lanterns & Pumpkins
Coffee & Halloween Coffee Cups
gory stuff ie. blood, body parts
Michael Myers
Candles Fall/Halloween
Trick 'r Treat (the movie) related things
Ouija Boards
Indoor/outdoor decor
Spiderwebs
Tombstones
Vintage Hallowween
Spooky Lighting
Potion bottles
Skeletons
Vintage Movie Theater Items (including horror posters)
Movies

Dislikes:
Cutesy Items
Glitter
Baby Stuff/Dolls


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> please put your list here!


Please put your long and very very detailed lists here!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Dearest Victim, if you do not have a list here, all you get is coal... just sayin


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Dearest Victim, if you do not have a list here, all you get is coal... just sayin


and maybe some spider web...just MAYBE..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oh oh oh and guess what else..not only was I...











my birthday is guess...














yes, the day after Halloween....so I get extra gifts ..yeh?? LOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> .so I get extra gifts ..yeh?? LOL


Extra? I thought with all the subliminal messages you have been sending that you will only get 
https://postimage.org/


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Extra? I thought with all the subliminal messages you have been sending that you will only get
> https://postimage.org/


LOL!! One is good!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

#othernumbersmattertoo lol!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

While I signed up quite awhile back I don't think I ever officially posted my list here:

My Display:
We throw a big party every other year (this is a party year!). I have been considering a Clue (the game/movie) themed party and need to begin to gather decor for that (candlestick, rope, revolver...not real of course!!) or anything from that world. We decorate our big deck out back and make the front yard a cemetery. We decorate the whole house inside. We usually do a witches kitchen with potions, a dungeon in the basement, a mad lab and spooky decorations over the rest of the house. Since we throw a party I am always looking for great fun or spooky serving ware (plates, trays, silverware, glasses etc.) 
I have photos in my profile and I can be found on pinterest at ww.pinterest.com/witchfulthinking

Likes:
My favorite is seeing what the incredible members make with their talent – one of a kind items are the best but I also love one of a kind items you can find in thrift store items, or new so whatever is your strength (be it crafting or shopping) feel free to run with it! I like Jack O'Lanterns (always looking for new patterns to carve) and am trying to collect great carved funkins (have not been success at carving these with the same detail). I some day want to have an elaborate witch hat -- always admiring them online. I have a potion cabinet that I try to add a potion bootle or two to every year (always looking for new interesting bottles I can put labels on, fun stuff to put in the bottles or even newly crafted potion bottles). Like spellbooks, cabinet of curiosities (skulls or interesting oddities...have some real animal skulls but all my oddities are fun fakes), tombstones (we tackle making our own and love it so any tools for working with styrofoam, tombstone ideas or even tombstones...even the dollar store kind are welcome if they are unique shape so we can use as an easy shape template), lights (candles, lanterns, strands of lights etc.), music (have all the midnight syndicate music but love being introduced to others spooky music favorites used or flash drive with your favorites are welcome!), black cats. Favorite movies are Halloween (the movie), Trick ‘r Treat (the movie), Signs, Vincent Price, Alfred Hitchcock, Universal Monsters, Poe -- anything from those I enjoy. 

Dislikes:
Don’t usually purchase or use cutesy or kid Halloween items, blow molds or gore. Zombie babies and clowns are not my thing either. I tend to avoid glitter unless it is used sparingly.

The above likes are not all encompassing just a general idea of what I am currently working on or enjoy so if you have a favorite thing you make or an item you found feel free to ignore my likes entirely. I am in constant awe of the items the forum members find and or make so be it a garage sale, homemade or store bought I will be in Halloween Heaven! Reaper should be great fun not stressful - if you enjoyed making or picking it out I am sure I will enjoy it being party of my Halloween collection.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

For Halloween I tend to be inspired by a wide variety of things. My tastes and inspirations are a bit eclectic. This year I will probably do something dark and Victorian (think Penny Dreadful with a side of Dracula’s castle). I really like dark Victorian things. I also always like vampire themed items (dark, elegant, and vicious not sparkle-pires). I do tend to like things with a darker aesthetic all year long and I keep a lot of my Halloween up with the rest of my collections year round. It makes my inner goth child happy, mwaahahaha. 
I have Dollar Tree, Target, Walmart, Walgreens, Michaels, Hobbie Lobby, etc around me. I pretty much have everything I like from those types of places. I like things that are unique or different, so feel free to be creative and have fun with it. I'm a bit eclectic and don't mind things outside of the box. I also appreciate hand made. 
So here is a list of things near and dear to my dark Halloween loving heart that I draw inspiration from and you might draw inspiration from as well. My pinterest is chock full of things I like broken down by theme, so it will probably be a good place to look. I have tons of boards. Like I said I'm up for whatever mostly. Have fun!

http://pinterest.com/etherstragic/

*Likes:*
Indoor decor
Elegant, gothic decor
Victorian/ Edwardian 
vintage Halloween
antiqued items
Vampires, but not the teenage glittering kind. I like Dracula, Nosferatu, Interview With A Vampire/ Anne Rice type vampires, or something more Sid Vicious/ rock and roll like Spike and Drusilla.
coffins
black/ silver/ purples/ blues/ orange/ rich dark jewel tones/ blood red
Autumn/ Winter
ice and snow
Fall leaves and barren trees
Autumn scents and crisp Winter ones
shadows and silhouettes
the moon/ night sky
Slavic looking items/ Eastern European folklore
Anatomical type stuff/ organs/ blood/ skeletons
Macabre/ spooky curiosity shop type stuff
Spooky apothecary
Pumpkins
Candles/ candelabras
Cemetery/ graveyard/ tombstones
Bats/ Ravens/ crows
Black cats
Ghosts/ spirits
I like spider webs, but not the spiders themselves. They creep me out.
Black roses
Transylvanian castles
Steampunk
gypsy
sugar skulls/ Dias De Los Muertos
dark, ethereal type stuff; apparitions
Egyptian

I do collect children toys that are quirky, vintage, or just curious in some way. I like the toys on Nightmare Before Christmas and the spider baby from Toy Story. My idea of cutesy would be more like Mark Rydan type stuff or the old vintage cartoons from the 30's and 40's.

I’m also a big tea drinker and like spooky tea accoutrements.

*TV/ Movies:*
Tim Burton especially Sleepy Hollow and Nightmare Before Christmas
Addams Family
Dracula
Penny Dreadful
Queen of the Damned/ Interview With A Vampire
Classic monsters
Supernatural
Buffy

*Lit/ Authors:*
Eastern European folklore
British gothic romantic lit- Shelley (Mary and Percy), Keats, Byron, Coleridge, etc
Oscar Wilde/ Dorian Gray
Anne Rice
Bram Stoker
Edgar Allen Poe
Edward Gorey

*
Historical Periods/ Styles/ Cultures:*
Victorian/ Edwardian
Eastern Europe/ Slavic/ Russia 
1800s London and Paris
Dutch Renaissance
Art Nouveau
1920's
Art Deco
Baroque
Ancient Egypt
French Revolution/ Marie Antoinette type stuff
Brit Punk, who says Halloween can't be rock and roll

*Dislikes:*
Outdoor decor for now since I live in an apartment.
Spiders/ bugs- I have some phobias there.
Zombies
gory, blood and guts,Texas Chainsaw type decorations. 
I'm not big on Freddy vs Jason, Scream, etc sort of movie characters. I don't mind dark movies, but I prefer something a little more atmospheric and elegant with a rich gothic landscape. I'm not big on that modern horror/ torture film stuff. 
Werewolves
Sparkle-pires/ Twicrap- I like my vampires elegant, but vicious not glittering and emo. I hate most of that teen vampire crap that has become the thing since Twilight. 
Clowns
Disney
pirates
folksy, country type fall decor.
anything Satanic, no goat heads and child sacrifices in a box


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Doing some last minute updates to my list (post #10, page#1)!! Trying to make it as easy as possible for my future reaper! We are down to the wire, guys! get yours lists up and/or make sure they are ready to go!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am giving lots of info in this one spot. I know we have many first timers here and know how intimidating all this is and maybe the detailed list adds to that---but I mean it to help you not be overwhelmed if you are new. The length and detail may feel overwhelming but trust me when you start plotting and planning it does make it easier to envision what your victim is doing. You will then be able to focus. I personally find lots and lots of details help me decide what to do for my victim. This is a sort of running reminder for me to keep me focused on what I am doing and need, too. You also won't have to try to stalk a lot.

Thank you for being in this Secret Reaper and a special early thanks for being MY SECRET REAPER!!!

I have a thread in the Party Ideas forum called 2016 Magical Witches, Wizards and all Fortune Tellers/oracles that I use to link to other similiars and my ideas too. My Pinterest link is in my signature and I have several boards there that have the word magical in them or 2016 . I use them to store ideas of interest.

So before you get into the specifics below I want you to know that all throughout my Haunt I can use simple things like bats, rats, creepy cloth, dragons, owls, black cats, toads, brooms, Runes, Tarot cards, closed spell books to enhance theme, more of the JOLs with lights inside or where I can add tea lights. I use a lot of these and buy everyone I find at thrifts and GW. They can go everywhere! I love repurposed items. I love new. Simple is fine, too. I JUST love Halloween.  

I am doing my conjurers, fortune tellers, oracles, etc. again with my wizards and witches. They are my favorite things. I think of it as a conference with them all there. Each year the scenes change somewhat. This year’s focus is on magic for our consortium. 

The thing(s) that I would LOVE to add would be something magical for my props that gives the illusion of movement, magic or magical sound. Another thing I would drool over is some type of hand held illusion of fire or like magic orbs
So if you are so inclined and have the know-how anything like that would be great. I have things pinned in one of my magical boards.

I recently received a fab set of wizard magical stones that my Reaper created. Such a perfect add to the wizards and magic. Never would I have thought of this. So just any magical something would be great.

I use a small round accent table for each fortune teller and some wizards. I am putting some props on each to show a type of fortune telling or magic. I have most props covered, but would love faux closed books that look like their reference books(Tarot, numerology, palmistry, crystals, wizards themes, scrying, tea leaf reading, crystal balls, divination, etc.) I will just stack these on the table with the cover showing to tie in with table. I would love voodoo books.

I could really use some more of the round tablecloths in bright colors. Plastic or cloth and used is great. 


Signs needed-computer generated or any type---one or multiple would be appreciated. I just can't get ideas and going on these.
1.Wizard/Witch Wands To Go (or some creative name) is another station that they will sItop at. Again need a sign for this. Each TOTer will receive a wand. If you love making wands, I could use some of those. Will be handing one to each trick or treater and we have anywhere from 300-500! I am still plugging away making these and have been blessed with several recent Reapers sending me some, too
.
2. Potion Making sign for station. This one is manned by a brightly dressed cute young witch prop stirring her cauldron and other more traditional witches. If I have the man power it will also have small experiment type potions. Kids receive a small potion booklet here. My 10 year old bonus granddaughter wants to work this one, too. The station itself will be my patio bar moved to the front yard so maybe even a play on words of Potion Bar for the name. It doesn’t matter to me. I just want to have it labelled as such.

3. Spell Casting sign(again open for a different name that labels it) This station will have wizards and witches there. I am hoping to have one of them sort of lunge forward with the wand held outright. Kids receive a small spell booklet here. I have a massager that I am hoping to hack to work for this. 

4. Haven Haunt School sign my double front doors are always open and the inside entryway opens to a decorated display with standing not life size 3-4 foot witches and directly behind that there are many smaller 3 or 4 foot witches hanging from the beamed ceiling. The sign itself will hang above the entry to this area.

5. Familiars
6. Fortunes Told or some generic name that includes all types of fortune tellers
7. Magic Garden or some sort of saying for this. I am just out of ideas but welcome them
8. Wizard-Witch Wares 

Any contributions to the signs would be great! Computer generated or wood or whatever. If computer generated I will laminate signs and put in frames or Mod Podge on wood. (avoiding glass)
*

I have 20 full size standing witches and about that many total of the wizards and fortune tellers together. There are also several full size witches that hang in two trees out front or maybe on the garage if I can convince hubby. So, I am very heavy on big props, but will be using the large front yard, porch area and double garage with the various table/stations for TOTers to walk around and visit. 

I know that I have given a lot of specifics, but if none of these work please don't panic or despair. I just love Halloween and can find a use for anything besides gore. 

I could really use blue, red, green or orange spotlights. I have a lot of the ground holders just need the spotlight bulbs.

odd pieces of jewelry or bright objects or broken pieces of jewelry or doo dad shiny things for fortune teller boxes, faux spell books for shelves. I really want an assortment of faux books for each area to sort of go with the various scenes. (numerology, Tarot, spells, potions, crystals, hedge or green witch, crystal ball gazing, scrying, divination, dark arts--- use your imagination—at least one book for each table is my goal so any addition would be welcome and if I get one done similar the table will just have two. Even books about familiars, superstions, tea reading, anything. I love the faux books where it is only the cover that can stack on tables or shelves. I am slowing getting a “library" of them and hope to do a big scene with the books one year.

Any amulet, good luck charm, protection item or any such magical thing. Voodoo hex bags, poppets, etc. I will eventually have a voodoo witch or dress as one and have a scene. I do quite a few small voodoo props thanks to Reapers.

I also would love to start a magical garden area. glow in dark stone, eyeball plants, creepy plants wih faces and things like that. 

I really am not picky. I have listed all the above to give you an idea of my set-up which is a work in progress. The signs for the areas are meant to differentiate the various areas of the haunt and many are stations where kids will receive a little something.. As I said it is heavy with props and I want the kids and parents to see it as sort of walk through my magical props in a witchy, wizardy, conjurerer way.


Have fun and I can’t wait for us to get started. Thank you in advance for being my Reaper.

I tried to add color to break up all the type.

After all of this if you have a totally different perspecitve or idea to do---go for it. I will LOVE IT. Some of my very favorite things over the years of doing this have been things exactly like that and things I would not have thought of ever.

Several Pinterest boards have ideas of things that I have pinned for magical ideas. There are multiple boards with the word magical in them. I will try to rearrange, but I am having trouble moving the pins into one board.*


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Updated my list again. Just need to add a pinterest link before I send it off to bethene. 

So should I follow Kelloween's lead and post a giant 100?


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I keep looking at these lists imagining the possibilities if I got each person. These are great!! Some of ya'll are a crafters dream!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

77 list have been posted

1- Kelloween
2- witchymom
3- Godcrusher
4- booswife
5- Kenneth
6- WitchyKitty
7- Tannasgach
8- moonwitchkitty
9- offmymeds
10- SheBear1
11- Kristina Hudkins
12- pumpkinking30
13- br1mston3
14- bethene
15- sikntwizted
16- byondbzr
17- im the goddess
18- Shadow Panther
19- Frankie's Girl
20- LairMistress
21- dbruner
22- McBernes
23- Saki.Girl
24- amyml
25- Halloweenboy101
26- Jenn&MattFromPA
27- Sidnami
28- guttercat33
29- lisa48317
30- a_granger
31- kmeyer1313
32- windborn
33- GigglyFairy
34- Lady Arsenic
35- Kymmm
36- tzgirls123
37- A little bit scary
38- Spooky_Girl1980
39- Halloween Havoc
40- Halloeve55
41- RCIAG
42- ScaredyKat
43- lizzyborden
44- halloreenscene
45- NormalLikeYou
46- Lil Ghouliette
47- kab
48- Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
49- Lucifre
50- nhh
51- Paint It Black
52- Halloween_Queen
53- kloey74
54- ScaryMars
55- MacabreWeb
56- Mummyof5
57- hostesswiththemostest
58- moony_1
59- scareme
60- creeperguardian
61- Vsalz
62- Palladino
63- KeriMonster
64- Kitty Fuller
65- halo666fear
66- whisper
67- Kardec251985
68- AZHalloweenScare
69- Spinechiller
70-kbpkitty
71- jb1sb2
72- FeistierErmine
73- JoyfulCrow
74- CornStalkers
75- Witchful Thinking
76- blueczarina
77- printersdevil


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, MrsMcBernes! That is a great cheat sheet! Thanks! 

I see that Kelloween is #1 - I was not aware that she held that position.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Wow, MrsMcBernes! That is a great cheat sheet! Thanks!
> 
> I see that Kelloween is #1 - I was not aware that she held that position.



Kelloween should make sure everyone knows :-D


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I win the prize for the longest list. 

I just looked at it and feel I should delete some. It is a list I have been keeping on my laptop to keep me focused. There are so many newbies on this one I thought it might be helpful and only one actually has to read it. LOL 

The colors help hone in on areas of needs.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> I win the prize for the longest list.
> 
> I just looked at it and feel I should delete some. It is a list I have been keeping on my laptop to keep me focused. There are so many newbies on this one I thought it might be helpful and only one actually has to read it. LOL
> 
> The colors help hone in on areas of needs.


I think that the ones that are at least somewhat long are better. Easier to see than the ones that are two or three sentences and that is it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree! I love long lists! The more info in the list, the better gifts I can send to my dear Victim!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree long lists are better too! No one has to read it all the way through if they don't want to (well, probably your Reaper should!), and I love reading them even when I don't have people as my Victim. It really helps to decide what to give or make or buy for that person & it lessens any worry about whether or not they will really like it. 

Plus, long lists help me to say "Oh, yeah! I want that too! I should add it to my list!" Ha ha ha!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you to my secret reaper, I will love whatever you come up with!

I don't throw any parties, but I decorate inside and out. I have a pretty good sized front porch that is covered. 

Likes: Nightmare Before Christmas-esp Jack & Sally together, Haunted Mansion, Ghosts, Witches, Bats, Jack O Lanterns, Skeletons, Tombstones, Witches Ball's, Spiderwebs, Vintage, Cauldrons, Dia De Los Muertos, Taxidermy (not rodents), Halloween Ornaments, Gargoyles, Flying Crank Ghost's, Window Silhouettes, Spellbooks, Crystal Balls-esp the ones that have something inside, like Madame Leota, Addams Family-esp Gomez and Morticia together, 

Dislikes: Clowns, Zombies, Roaches, Aliens, Bio-Hazard, Movie Characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc., Torture, Maggots, Rats/Mice, Dead Animals (skeleton animals are fine), Mad Scientist Stuff, ,Miniature Village Stuff, Owls, Inflatables, Pirates, Window Clings, Satanic Items, Black Roses/Silk Flower Bouquets, Fairies, Steampunk, Cheesy Stuff.

Just some tips to help out my reaper:
I don't have any homemade tombstones yet, but I sit and admire all of the creativity on this site. I love looking at what other people have made.
I don't really need any wreath's...I went crazy my first year and made one for each week of October. 
I have about 30 small rubber bats, so I don't need any more of those. 
I have a couple of Scentsy warmers, I am a little picky on scents since a lot of them trigger my migraines, but cider or apple scents are fine.
I like the buzzards that people here have made, but I can't find any flamingos. I only want 2 or 3, if you have any leftover flamingos, I would gladly take them.
I do not have any decorative pillows, but have been looking for spiderweb or witch ones that aren't over the top cheesy. Maybe more primitive/vintage looking for a witch pillow and a more modern pillow think black fabric with white/silver webbing for a spiderweb pillow. 
Vampires and Mummies fall in the middle for me. I don't dislike them, but I don't love them either. 
I don't really decorate with crosses. Celtic crosses on tombstones are fine, but that's about it for me.
I LOVE Bethany Lowe and anything like it.
No earrings, please. My ears are sensitive and I can only wear certain types of metal.
I already have a ton of cookie cutters and some baking pans in Halloween shapes, so I don't really need more.
I don't need any wall scene setters or creepy sound effects.
I love spiders and spiderwebs. I have a collection of real spiderwebs under glass/mounted on wood or slate.
I like primitive witches and Jack O Lanterns.
I believe that true love survives into eternity. So I enjoy anything along those lines as well.
I don't need any string lights.
I don't need any more potion bottles.
I'm fine with Ouija board type decor. 
I love the vintage Beistle cutouts.
I really love vintage Halloween items, even if they are new, but made to look old. I just like the style from say the 1940's and 1950's or earlier. 
If you sew or quilt I would be thrilled to receive something handmade.
If you have some carving skills and want to carve a unique Funkin, I would also be happy to be on the receiving end.
Basically, I love handmade items. Crafts. Anything. I just find it very personal, but if you aren't crafty, no worries at all! I'm just as happy with store bought or thrift store finds/estate sale treasures!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Wow, MrsMcBernes! That is a great cheat sheet! Thanks!
> 
> I see that Kelloween is #1 - I was not aware that she held that position.


hahahHhahahahHAHA!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump for today is the day!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Note to my Reaper: if you already have me, and already have my list, check it again. I just dropped and broke all my little metallic, ceramic pumpkins I bought at Dollar Tree this year and my store doesn't have any more. I added them to my list, now, in case you are close to a DT and your store has any left.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I would like to thank my secret reaper in advance for your efforts and let you know that I appreciate you. I decorate both indoors and outdoors. I love when people are creative and make homemade gifts; I'm not picky though, if you aren't crafty, store bought is more than ok with me as are garage sale/thrift store finds. I am also fine with you just sending one gift instead of a box of Reaper goodness, but do as you prefer since I am caught between where to store things, and the fun of opening several surprises. Just know that I won’t be disappointed in anything that you send. Please know that you could send me toilet paper and call it a do it yourself mummy costume and I would be happy, seriously. So please don’t let the specifics in my list intimidate you or feel limited by them.

Tips to help out my reaper: 
I am easy to please, so please don’t stress out over picking something out. I am sure that I will love it since what I like best is to be surprised. My décor for the season is traditional classic Halloween. Modern, shiny, glittery stuff does not blend as well. For example, burnt orange or a natural pumpkin color works better than bright traffic cone orange for pumpkins. In general, bronze, brass, copper, or gold works better in my house than silver or pewter and warm toned colors instead of cool.

For outdoors, my graveyard really needs help. The best thing for it would be some spotlights…maybe green. I would really like one of those green fire & ice type spot lights. I also would be thrilled with tombstones since I bought some foam two years ago and have yet to carve it up. Next to the walkway or down near the mailbox I have flower beds that are usually pretty terrible looking around that time of year. I am sure you have heard of fairy gardens (which I don’t have). It would be fun doing a miniature skeleton garden with skeletons somewhere in the six inch to one foot high range, doing something around the scraggly looking plants. Maybe have some five to six inch high tombstones. It also occurred to me that pumpkin jack-o-lantern creatures with vine arms and legs could be used instead of skeletons. I also like those flat ghost yard picks that are made out of mesh. I have two of the larger ones to put in my planters flanking my doors, but i saw at Michael's that they have small ones. It would be too hard to ship those because of the long stake, but I bet making something similar with a short stake might be easy. Tiny ghosts amongst the plants would also be cool.

I would really be ecstatic if my Reaper remembers to take pictures before sending my gift. I seem to have tons of trouble trying to get the pictures from my phone to my computer and to the forum. My cell phone provider used to make it easy and now it is hard. 

Indoor Things that would be nice to receive (in no particular order):
*Black cat soap pump 
*Halloween pot holders
*Michael's hand some spider web lace pieces a couple of years ago that could be put over a table lamp. I got one and wished I had picked up another one or two. These were just flat rectangles or squares for about $3.88, not a circle with gathers that were more expensive. I didn’t see them last year and haven’t looked this year.
*A Halloween wreath
*Something to put on kitchen window sill to enjoy while doing dishes. Most of my décor pieces are just too big to fit there.
*I bought a metal skull candle holder from Home Goods this year and I would like a black pillar candle to put in it. I prefer it not be strongly scented. Could be a fake drippy candle. I might try to get a second candle holder so two pillars would also be good.
*I have a plate rack that holds 4 dishes and always look for seasonal dishes with four different scenes. Someday I hope to find the discontinued dish pattern “Hallow's Eve” by 222 FIFTH in full size plates since I have the smaller sized plates. 
*I love setting a Halloween table and my dining room table setting is slowly morphing from a more cheerful look to a more gothic look with skeleton serving pieces. My napkin rings are cheerful scarecrows, so I would like to replace them with 4 napkin rings that are bats, ghosts, or maybe skull and crossbones.
*As a want to be quilter, I like fabric, so any Halloween cotton prints would be welcome even though it will probably be a long while before I actually do anything with it.
*Battery operated or solar light strand to take camping to use for the ridgeline of my hammock the weekend before Halloween. Could be any Halloween theme or even just Halloween colors like orange, green, or purple. 
*A kitchen witch flying on a broom that could hang in the kitchen window. If it were to be year around décor, I would like her dress to be plum or olive green colored.
*I don’t have a printer at home and I have a lot of empty frames that could take spooky pictures 4 x 6 or 5 x 7 if you wish to print some out
*Halloween themed toothpick holder or butter dish 

In my decorating, I notice that I have an overabundance of some things, like jack-o-lanterns/pumpkins, since I like them, and a lack of some other traditional Halloween things. Feel free to help fill in the gaps, or even things out with something from this list: witches broom, witches boots, black cats (either scary or cute), and witches hats.

I am seriously liking ravens and crows and realistic (not modern, or 60’s style) owls.

Dislikes or have no real interest in:
Overly glittery
Babies (in a Halloween context)
Nightmare Before Christmas
Roaches or maggots
Aliens (doesn’t say Halloween to me except as a costume)
Movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc.
Inflatables
Satanic items or real witchcraft Items
Gore, Blood, Guts
Horror movies (slasher films)
Window clings (have way too many)
Specific themes that I am not sure how to incorporate into my decor such as: clowns, bio-hazard, and Dia De Los Muertos
Candy or food items
Have enough plug- in light strings
Don't drink alcohol so don't need shot glasses
Don't use socks or pierced earrings
Don't drink coffee, but still like mugs

My pinterest is: https://www.pinterest.com/candycreature/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Let's keep this on page one for a bit longer..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving a bump


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

giving another bump to make this easier to find for when we all get our victims


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi, Secret Reaper! Here's my list!

Likes:

Peanuts Halloween items- ANYTHING Peanuts/Halloween related would be loved, I love all the characters (Snoopy, Lucy, Charlie Brown Woodstock, etc) I do have the DVD already, I love small PVC miniatures and figures, I would love anything from the 50th anniversary of Its The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown, Funko Pop just released some Peanuts Halloween figures that I love.

Vintage Rosbro pieces - any of them!

Vintage Jack o Lantern / Halloween Blow-molds, including buckets and pails

Halloween Shopkins- they're supposedly releasing a mini Trick or Treat bucket with figurines in it.

I collect vintage Strawberry Shortcake dolls/ items- I would love a custom Halloween Strawberry Shortcake doll. 

Vintage/Retro style Halloween decor, mugs, cups, figurines. 

Cutesy items

Harry Potter

Dislikes:

Demonic items
Occult Items
Ouija boards/items
Gore


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello!! This is my first secret reaper and am having a tiny panic attack over it-- why the hell am I so nervous to research someone elses list and then provide my own....I don't know, but I am. So bear with me. I'm a big decorator in house-- I have Lori Mitchell and other Halloween figurines all over, as well as cool Bethany Lowe type things also. Let's be honest- I usually love the crap out of Target Halloween things and am always excited for them to start putting their stuff out. I've recently started building up our graveyard out front of our house. We built a fence out of PVC pipes and I'm looking for cool ideas to put on the tops of our fence.

Likes-

**I have a love for anything vintage-- especially pumpkins, witches, black cats. I have an extensive collection of vintagey pumpkins that I'm in love with. 
**I enjoy vintage blow molds of any type.
** Witches
** Witches cauldrons/spell books
** Spiders/webs
** Grave/tomb stones
** Nightmare Before Christmas- lock/shock/barrel
** Things to include outside in a graveyard setting
** Vampires/Frankenstein
** Skeletons

Dislikes-
Anything clowns
Glittery
Nothing overly cute
Kitchen ware 
Zombie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love my victims list


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stalking, stalking, stalking................................


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumping this thread to the first page


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We need this thread to be closer to the other thread for awhile, so people can find their Victim's lists!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> We need this thread to be closer to the other thread for awhile, so people can find their Victim's lists!!


Yes,..... I haven't found my victim on here yet! 

Waaaaaahhhaahahahahahaha ........?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitty Fuller said:


> Yes,..... I haven't found my victim on here yet!
> 
> Waaaaaahhhaahahahahahaha ........&#55357;&#56896;


There are a few Victims who never posted in this thread like they were supposed to, I believe. Those people, hopefully, at least sent a small list to bethene for their Reapers. Maybe you got one of those Victims?


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> There are a few Victims who never posted in this thread like they were supposed to, I believe. Those people, hopefully, at least sent a small list to bethene for their Reapers. Maybe you got one of those Victims?


You may be right Witchy. I was hoping to maybe find a Pinterest page or the like.....boo hoo!

I am at work sooooo wishing I was at home working on Victim Goodies!! Oh well......

But ...... just in case any certain Secret Reaper is interested (hehehehe) my Pinterest Page is at 
the bottom of my list !!!!!!!!!! Just so ya know !!!!
?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Come on people post your list here if you are a part of the Secret Reaper. We have many newbies and this just makes it easier. Plus, it was one of the things asked of you before you joined. Let's play by the rules and have fun.

Kitty Fuller (and all others new to SR) you can search by using the Search area at the top of this page. Then choose Advanced Search to narrow things down better. At that spot you can add your victims screen name to search for posts in this thread. 

You can also search for him or her just by name. If you need help just ask and one of us can assist you.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

So excited for Secret Reaper time again!!! 

My likes...
Tim Burton..anything
Traditional Halloween like black cats, witches, ghosts , pumpkins, etc..
Anything from my childhood that reminds me of Halloween. I was born in the 70's . Like blow molds and plastic costumes that the mask would fog up on ya lol!
The old Monster models that you had to put together and they would glow in the dark
I love Peanuts and watch the Great Pumpkin religiously
Hocus Pocus is my favorite movie
Huge fan of the Disney and Tim Burton version of The Headless Horseman/ Sleepy Hollow
Anything that is Vintage or looks Vintage Halloween I will buy.. Love Love Love
I live on a farm in the middle of nowhere so we get zero trick or treaters but I always decorate for me 
I love homemade and really would love anything my Reaper sends.

Dislikes..

Gore, guts, blood Not a fan of the gross stuff.

Super excited to start stalking my victim. Couldn't of asked for a better one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some great list


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Back to check over my victims list and what do if find...the 2nd page? Can't have that.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Will pin this and the main reaper thread to the top of General Halloween section until the reaping is over with to facilitate it being easier to find.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

dear secret reaper, heres my list!!

likes:

pumpkins
witches
JOL
skulls
ghost
frankenstein
skeletons
anything mad scientist/lab
zombies
creepy cloth
vampires
spellbooks
nightmare before xmas
reapers
anything homemade 



dislikes:
cutesy stuff
disney
gore
creepy dolls
bugs
gothic
gliter
books


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> There are a few Victims who never posted in this thread like they were supposed to, I believe. Those people, hopefully, at least sent a small list to bethene for their Reapers. Maybe you got one of those Victims?


I am guilty.  

However, My main list was sent to Reaper and trust me when I tell ya It isn't very different then last years.  Besides as long as it isn't related to those few things I don't like during Halloween I'll be good to go. And if it is Unique I would love it. 

My theme is so broad this year is it quite difficult to narrow it down. Frankie, vamps, wolves, mummy, 80 horror slasher possibilities are endless. Since this is my daughters last year with us before moving on for her own life. This might be the only theme we do for now on, just expanding it.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I updated mine to be more specific. I am 32 I believe. But as you can see I'm good with most everything-lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, is this where we post pictures of what we got? I know in the past we had a thread just for that. soooo, I got a teaser. but wait till I find out where I post


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Hallo. There is a special thread for posting the photos. Link is below:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/148284-picture-thread-big-reaper-2016-a.html


----------

